# Which Muslim nation has the best trained Military?



## Khalid Newazi

I am not talking about who has the best weapons or equipments but rather just who are best trained for combat. The ones who are best at developing battle strategies and switching to new plan in the heat of battle. Ability to fight war at an unknown territory and adaptability and EDUCATION.

I know the Arab armies have poor training, they couldn't fight of the Israelis, militants like ISIS or militias like that of Yemen (Saudi Arabia and the Yemeni Army are sweating to beat them) or FSA.

That leaves Pakistan, Iran, Turkey and Bangladesh (has to maintain high training standards due to UN peace-keeping missions).

NOTE: Please keep your hate preaching and propaganda comments to yourself as this is thread for purely educational (to learn) purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

Voted for Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
36


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

How do you take back your vote I accidentally clicked wrong nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

voted for Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherokee

Bangladesh .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thesolar65

Without a Doubt *"Bangladesh"*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pakistani till death

Best trained army is by far pakistan which has proven itself. With such a small budget it defended itself against a 4 times larger army in 1965. Other than that during the arab israeli wars pakistani army birgadiers and generals went to support the arabs and wherever they went there the arabs succeeded. Apart from that pakistan is the largest contributor to UN ( overtook bangladesh ) . Has been fighting a war for the past 13 years with huge successes. Has been fighting on the highestt battlefield on earth ie siachen in temp such as -50 C.This is just the army if we take the airforce then the only thing that can be said about their training is they are 'second to none'

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Mercenary

Bangladesh without a doubt.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Imran Khan

the real training is war real war

so those whom fight real wars have experience and best training. conflict teach you and give you heat . i must say turkey pakistan iran egypt faced wars and have real war training .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sree45

Every nation says their military is the best trained in the world. Now, how would you measure it? 

You can debate about which is the best equipped military but debating about their training and discipline would result in nothing but a d*** measuring contest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

jaunty said:


> Voted for Bangladesh.



Me too bro 

Without a Shadow of DOUBT, BD is UNCHALLENGED in the region b/w India & Myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## thesolar65

When the voting will end? I am waiting for the result. Oh my God!!.......

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IPL5

Pakistani till death said:


> Best trained army is by far pakistan which has proven itself. With such a small budget it defended itself against a 4 times larger army in 1965. Other than that during the arab israeli wars pakistani army birgadiers and generals went to support the arabs and wherever they went there the arabs succeeded. Apart from that pakistan is the largest contributor to UN ( overtook bangladesh ) . Has been fighting a war for the past 13 years with huge successes. Has been fighting on the highestt battlefield on earth ie siachen in temp such as -50 C.This is just the army if we take the airforce then the only thing that can be said about their training is they are 'second to none'



let be factual, your army surrendered to India. your country is bombed by US at will. I have voted for Iran. They have guts to stand against the NATO. if they would have weak, west would have run over them long back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## senses

Bangladesh has a really bad *** military!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bong

Really. Bangladesh doing good 
Indians rigging the vote

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Imran Khan

i voted BD as they face more wars then any other nation . they faced submarine fleet destroyers of india fight air war with burma china india and ground wars in africa to USA .

i voted BD as they face more wars then any other nation . they faced submarine fleet destroyers of india fight air war with burma china india and ground wars in africa to USA .

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## arp2041

Imran Khan said:


> i voted BD as they face more wars then any other nation . they faced submarine fleet destroyers of india fight air war with burma china india and ground wars in africa to USA .
> 
> i voted BD as they face more wars then any other nation . they faced submarine fleet destroyers of india fight air war with burma china india and ground wars in africa to USA .



You are just JELLYLING b'coz BD has the BEST military East of India & West of Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lutfishah

What the ffff... lol... I clicked on Pakistan and what next I saw Bangladesh getting 8+1=9 votes. Something is not right with the voting system

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khalid Newazi

Pakistani till death said:


> Best trained army is by far pakistan which has proven itself. With such a small budget it defended itself against a 4 times larger army in 1965. Other than that during the arab israeli wars pakistani army birgadiers and generals went to support the arabs and wherever they went there the arabs succeeded. Apart from that pakistan is the largest contributor to UN ( overtook bangladesh ) . Has been fighting a war for the past 13 years with huge successes. Has been fighting on the highestt battlefield on earth ie siachen in temp such as -50 C.This is just the army if we take the airforce then the only thing that can be said about their training is they are 'second to none'


If it wasn't for the East Bengal Regiment (Bangladesh) Lahore could have been part of India. 
who saved lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

lutfishah said:


> What the ffff... lol... I clicked on Pakistan and what next I saw Bangladesh getting 8+1=9 votes. Something is not right with the voting system



It's RIGGED by RAW....... same we did in recent bangladesh elections

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Da... 
Bahrain of course 
they have never lost a single war
and they bravely defeated its enemy which was much larger in numbers and was trying to copy the people of Tahrir Square in Egypt.



arp2041 said:


> It's RIGGED by RAW....... same we did in recent bangladesh elections


I knew it. aha

confession at last

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Sankpal

Bangladesh without a doubt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khalid Newazi

arp2041 said:


> It's RIGGED by RAW....... same we did in recent bangladesh elections



KAMINE

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Arya Desa

I voted bangla desh cause they defeated the British at Plassey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseeker2010

fail thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

arp2041 said:


> You are just JELLYLING b'coz BD has the BEST military East of India & West of Myanmar.


 beta US and russians getting training from BD now india kya cheez hai

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## arp2041

sala itna toh BD, BDians me famous nhi jitna INDIANS me..............

Dekhley @BDforever

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

arp2041 said:


> sala itna toh BD, BDians me famous nhi jitna INDIANS me..............
> 
> Dekhley @BDforever


 itna acha kameena insaan hai re tu

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## me_itsme

of course its Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherokee

#VoteForBangladesh #GreatMacchliWarriors

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani till death

Khalid Newazi said:


> If it wasn't for the East Bengal Regiment (Bangladesh) Lahore could have been part of India.
> who saved lahore


Yes it was saved by them however regiments dont mean that it is only of that ethnic group in pakistan the baloch regiment is almost full of punjabis similarly sindh regiment has many kashmiris and baloch etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani till death

IPL5 said:


> let be factual, your army surrendered to India. your country is bombed by US at will. I have voted for Iran. They have guts to stand against the NATO. if they would have weak, west would have run over them long back.


Our country is bombed by nato because the govt has an agreement with them the army is helpless paf have no orders to shoot down drones
Second the surrender of our army is another thing which we can debate but would become long so let me summarise
1. Many civilians were being killed
2. Un security council forced us to do so
Etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bong

Arya Desa said:


> I voted bangla desh cause they defeated the British at Plassey.



No, BD army defeated PAK army. And still undefeated

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hkdas

Pakistani till death said:


> Our country is bombed by nato because the govt has an agreement with them the army is helpless paf have no orders to shoot down drones
> Second the surrender of our army is another thing which we can debate but would become long so let me summarise
> 1. Many civilians were being killed
> 2. Un security council forced us to do so
> Etc



it was your army general who decide to surrender... UN has noting to d with it...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Supply&Demand

Bong said:


> Really. Bangladesh doing good
> Indians rigging the vote




do not underestimate your country..Bangladesh military is really very good....trust me...


----------



## IPL5

Pakistani till death said:


> Our country is bombed by nato because the govt has an agreement with them the army is helpless paf have no orders to shoot down drones
> Second the surrender of our army is another thing which we can debate but would become long so let me summarise
> 1. Many civilians were being killed
> 2. Un security council forced us to do so
> Etc



your foreign policy is dictated by army not civilian govt. Drone strikes taking place since mushraaf's era who was your army's chief. don't misled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bong

Supply&Demand said:


> do not underestimate your country..Bangladesh military is really very good....trust me...



Show me ever BD military defeated?
India Pakistan have history of defeat but not BD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khalid Newazi

Bong said:


> Show me ever BD military defeated?
> India Pakistan have history of defeat but not BD



Pakistan were actually better at war against India when Bangladesh was East Pakistan and therefore India took great incentives to help Bangladesh liberate along with the fact that a lot of Hindus were killed by Pakistan forces.


----------



## Lord ZeN

It's Supa Powa Bangladesh ... no doubt . But i wanted to defame BD so i voted for Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashish1

Voted for Iran.Impressed by there perfomance in war with Iraq but thats my personal opinion.
Really difficult to determine who is best in Iran,Turkey and Pakistan.


----------



## Men in Green

1.Turkey
2.Pakistan
3.Iran
4.Egypt
5.Indonesia
6.Others 
7.Bangladesh SUPER POWER

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bong

Khalid Newazi said:


> Pakistan were actually better at war against India when Bangladesh was East Pakistan and therefore India took great incentives to help Bangladesh liberate along with the fact that a lot of Hindus were killed by Pakistan forces.



1971 war
Victory for BD
Victory for India
Defeat for Pak

The other histories you are telling. I agree with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

Bong said:


> Show me ever BD military defeated?
> India Pakistan have history of defeat but not BD


 its need to involved in war for defeat  India Pakistan Germany japan Italy soviet union USA France defeated because they have fight while BD ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gau8av

Turkey, because NATO


----------



## alaungphaya

Bangladesh, ofcourse. I don't even know why a poll is necessary.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bong

Imran Khan said:


> its need to involved in war for defeat  India Pakistan Germany japan Italy soviet union USA France defeated because they have fight while BD ?



Sir, indeed you are very talented


----------



## Imran Khan

Bong said:


> 1971 war
> Victory for BD
> Victory for India
> Defeat for Pak
> 
> The other histories you are telling. I agree with you.


there was bangladesh in 1971 ? as i know last 14 days of year consider as bangladesh  india pakistan war and you were playground . it was not BD flag forces or army it was INDIAN ARMY AIR FORCE NAVY captured dhaka at 16dec 1971 . and that day a bagladesh was born

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Bangladesh? Why?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Bangladesh offcourse 

Current status
Bangladesh is trailing the rest of world(Muslim countries) by 10 votes 

@BDforever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

Ahmed Jo said:


> Bangladesh? Why?



Why not?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jericho

United States. I mean, if those countries in the list can qualify as 'Muslim' countries (with corruption, illiteracy, etc) then surely US can as well right


----------



## Pride

I voted for BD so this election should be in favor of them. 
On topic:Last I heard Turkey was Secular so Muslim army is wrong for Turkey.


----------



## khujliwal

Bangladesh any day, proud of their culture and language they defeated a bigger army than theirs, with bare minimum training. Against all odds, the only country in the list which would not have been a country is Bangladesh.
Second would be Pakistan due to experience.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

After going through thread, i feel stupid for voting for Turkey.

Its no doubt BD

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Khalid Newazi

jericho said:


> United States. I mean, if those countries in the list can qualify as 'Muslim' countries (with corruption, illiteracy, etc) then surely US can as well right


The so called US who have the highest suicide rate in any army. The Americans are never fully prepared for war in terms of mentality and require help from their NATO partners while going to war. Did I forgot to mention the huge amount of air-support they require for their ground soldiers.


----------



## Bong

Imran Khan said:


> there was bangladesh in 1971 ? as i know last 14 days of year consider as bangladesh  india pakistan war and you were playground . it was not BD flag forces or army it was INDIAN ARMY AIR FORCE NAVY captured dhaka at 16dec 1971 . and that day a bagladesh was born



BD flag was raised in Dhaka University in March. BD born 25th march when PAK military attacked at night. BD gov was officially declared before December. BD military and its trained Muktis fought guerilla war. Later indian force joined in a supporting role when PAK declared war on both front. Now sir dont drag this history in this thread


----------



## AbidM

Bangladesh army has participated all over the world Bangladesh UN Peacekeeping Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Bangladesh army is often labled as the cream of UN peacekeeping. 

Bangladeshi peace keepers played a pivotal role in fighting the rebels during the Sierra Leone Civil War as part of United Nations Mission in Sierra Leone.[2] The peace keepers have also made vital contributions in rebuilding the nation after the civil war and building several important infrastructure.[3] Describing the Bangladeshi peace keepers' contribution, Former Sierra Leone President Ahmad Kabbah said,[4]

“People of Sierra Leone not only welcome Bangladeshi troops, but they are reluctant to let them leave as well"

In 2002, Sierra Leone government announced Bengali as an honorary official language of the country.[7]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viper 94

i voted turkey since its a nato member turkish military regularly trains with other nation in nato and non nato partners.
the equipment is also on average more advance than any other muslim country
Pakistan should be second since not only they train regularly with other countries pakistani military by far has the most combat experience as in thousands of its troops are battle hardened.
although having a smaller force it does allow countries to invest more on individual training Bangladesh does not invest as much on its military ignoring the fact that it doesn't have a lot of advance weapons in its arsenal.
logically it should be 1)Turkey 2)Pakistan then perhaps Egypt 
sadly indians cant vote logically


----------



## INDIC

Its Bangladesh. Vote for Shiekh Hasina again and again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khalid Newazi

Viper 94 said:


> i voted turkey since its a nato member turkish military regularly trains with other nation in nato and non nato partners.
> the equipment is also on average more advance than any other muslim country
> Pakistan should be second since not only they train regularly with other countries pakistani military by far has the most combat experience as in thousands of its troops are battle hardened.
> although having a smaller force it does allow countries to invest more on individual training Bangladesh does not invest as much on its military ignoring the fact that it doesn't have a lot of advance weapons in its arsenal.
> logically it should be 1)Turkey 2)Pakistan then perhaps Egypt
> sadly indians cant vote logically



Equipment wasn't at question, so the Indians read it right.


----------



## Imran Khan

Bong said:


> BD flag was raised in Dhaka University in March. BD born 25th march when PAK military attacked at night. BD gov was officially declared before December. BD military and its trained Muktis fought guerilla war. Later indian force joined in a supporting role when PAK declared war on both front. Now sir dont drag this history in this thread


 always say thanks to INDIA . without india you can try 1282386421 years for independence and two sqns of those jest were more then enough to bomb you guys daily 5o time . it was india soviet union otherwise today you guys were pakistani .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jericho

Khalid Newazi said:


> The so called US who have the highest suicide rate in any army. The Americans are never fully prepared for war in terms of mentality and require help from their NATO partners while going to war. Did I forgot to mention the huge amount of air-support they require for their ground soldiers.


Doesn't change the fact that they are probably the best trained


----------



## AbidM

Viper 94 said:


> i voted turkey since its a nato member turkish military regularly trains with other nation in nato and non nato partners.
> the equipment is also on average more advance than any other muslim country
> Pakistan should be second since not only they train regularly with other countries pakistani military by far has the most combat experience as in thousands of its troops are battle hardened.
> although having a smaller force it does allow countries to invest more on individual training Bangladesh does not invest as much on its military ignoring the fact that it doesn't have a lot of advance weapons in its arsenal.
> logically it should be 1)Turkey 2)Pakistan then perhaps Egypt
> sadly indians cant vote logically



Whatever you said is irrelevent to the thread because the question posed, asks about the best TRAINED military, not the most funded or equipped, and by far, the Bangladeshi army has the most experience.

Which Muslim nation has the best *trained *Military?


----------



## Khalid Newazi

jericho said:


> Doesn't change the fact that they are probably the best trained


Nope, the British are better trained than the Americans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Imran Khan said:


> i voted BD as they face more wars then any other nation . they faced submarine fleet destroyers of india fight air war with burma china india and ground wars in africa to USA .
> 
> i voted BD as they face more wars then any other nation . they faced submarine fleet destroyers of india fight air war with burma china india and ground wars in africa to USA .





arp2041 said:


> sala itna toh BD, BDians me famous nhi jitna INDIANS me..............
> 
> Dekhley @BDforever



of course BD army is best... lets see how ...

Indians think they are supa powa  ..... Pakistanis think 1 Pak soilder= 10 Indian soilders ....... Pak army defeated by muki bahini and then pak army ran to india to save their lives. 

So .......... Bangladesh army is the best

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Viper 94

Khalid Newazi said:


> Equipment wasn't at question, so the Indians read it right.


if you have advance equipment you have to spend more on training the people to handle the equipment 
so they didnt consider that factor


----------



## Imran Khan

AbidM said:


> Bangladesh army has participated all over the world Bangladesh UN Peacekeeping Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Bangladesh army is often labled as the cream of UN peacekeeping.
> 
> Bangladeshi peace keepers played a pivotal role in fighting the rebels during the Sierra Leone Civil War as part of United Nations Mission in Sierra Leone.[2] The peace keepers have also made vital contributions in rebuilding the nation after the civil war and building several important infrastructure.[3] Describing the Bangladeshi peace keepers' contribution, Former Sierra Leone President Ahmad Kabbah said,[4]
> 
> “People of Sierra Leone not only welcome Bangladeshi troops, but they are reluctant to let them leave as well"
> 
> In 2002, Sierra Leone government announced Bengali as an honorary official language of the country.[7]











BDforever said:


> of course BD army is best... lets see how ...
> 
> Indians think they are supa powa  ..... Pakistanis think 1 Pak soilder= 10 Indian soilders ....... Pak army defeated by muki bahini and then pak army ran to india to save their lives.
> 
> So .......... Bangladesh army is the best








mukti lolzzzzzzzzzz

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AbidM

Imran Khan said:


>



Yeaaah ;p I was too lazy to quote anything else.


----------



## Khan_patriot

Bong said:


> BD military and its trained Muktis fought guerilla war.


There was no BD military just mutineer Bengal rifles and Bengali soldiers who turned on their comrades, but I can sense that a discussion with you is not going anywhere, so Peace.....


----------



## Imran Khan

AbidM said:


> Yeaaah ;p I was too lazy to quote anything else.


 you know nothing abut UN missions then its not war experiance r any training its peaceful force cant even fire back . UN *peace* keepers man try to understand .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Imran Khan said:


> mukti lolzzzzzzzzzz


still it is contradictory to your claim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gauss

Turkey. No other muslim country comes close.


----------



## Imran Khan

BDforever said:


> still it is contradictory to your claim


 in war i can see MUKTI BAHINI ? THESE THREE ELLOW POSITIONS ARE EAST PAKISTAN RIFLES GUYS TURNED TO RED


----------



## Bong

Imran Khan said:


> always say thanks to INDIA . without india you can try 1282386421 years for independence and two sqns of those jest were more then enough to bomb you guys daily 5o time . it was india soviet union otherwise today you guys were pakistani .



Helps come in wars. Its natural. We dont forget our histories. But saying thanks part has gone.
BD is just a name. And its nothing less than Pakistan. As we created the country on a same ideology.
It will be same, though we split.


----------



## Imran Khan

Bong said:


> Helps come in wars. Its natural. We dont forget our histories. But saying thanks part has gone.
> BD is just a name. And its nothing less than Pakistan. As we created the country on a same ideology.
> It will be same, though we split.


i was talking abut tech info boss


----------



## BDforever

Imran Khan said:


> in war i can see MUKTI BAHINI ? THESE THREE ELLOW POSITIONS ARE EAST PAKISTAN RIFLES GUYS TURNED TO RED


ahahahaha beta tera East Pakistan gaya hamesha ke liye, ab East Pakistan ki naam pey rona bandh kar 



Imran Khan said:


> i was talking abut tech info boss


Jaamatis loves you lol


----------



## Imran Khan

BDforever said:


> ahahahaha beta tera East Pakistan gaya hamesha ke liye, ab East Pakistan ki naam pey rona bandh kar
> 
> 
> Jaamatis loves you lol


i am more then happy to away from BD or else hum bhi aaj saudi main wohi kam ker rahy hoty jo tery bhai kerty hain . 50$ salary or yellow uniform


----------



## thesolar65

BDforever said:


> of course BD army is best... lets see how ...
> 
> Indians think they are supa powa  ..... Pakistanis think 1 Pak soilder= 10 Indian soilders ....... Pak army defeated by muki bahini and then pak army ran to india to save their lives.
> 
> So .......... Bangladesh army is the best



What a logical deduction!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Imran Khan said:


> i am more then happy to away from BD or else hum bhi aaj saudi main wohi kam ker rahy hoty jo tery bhai kerty hain . 50$ salary or yellow uniform


bhul gaya tera bhai gets beheaded by Saudis ?


----------



## Imran Khan

BDforever said:


> bhul gaya tera bhai gets beheaded by Saudis ?


good if he commit crime must be still better then stret cleaners of 50$ per month beta . chup reh is main teri izat hai . they banned you bangladeshis since 6 years to come even .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Imran Khan said:


> good if he commit crime must be still better then stret cleaners of 50$ per month beta . chup reh is main teri izat hai . they banned you bangladeshis since 6 years to come even .


oh your brother commits crime ?  
see tera bhai kitna gandha hein ... chup reh is main teri izat hai


----------



## INDIC

Bangladesh and Turkey in close competition.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

BDforever said:


> oh your brother commits crime ?
> see tera bhai kitna gandha hein ... chup reh is main teri izat hai


khisyani billi khamba noochy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

bangladesh .... it's the most powerful Islamic country through the universe !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord ZeN

Imran Khan said:


> always say thanks to INDIA . without india you can try 1282386421 years for independence and two sqns of those jest were more then enough to bomb you guys daily 5o time . it was india soviet union otherwise today you guys were pakistani .


Imran bhai .. u are just jealous about Super power BD's military capabilities... BD is 189097 times better trained than Pakistan & Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Imran Khan said:


> khisyani billi khamba noochy


translate


----------



## Lord ZeN

ranjeet said:


> bangladesh .... it's the most powerful Islamic country through the universe !!!


Do anyone have any doubt about it ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Lord Aizen said:


> Do anyone have a doubt about it ??


who ever has that doubt MUST be tickled to death.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AbidM

ranjeet said:


> who ever has that doubt MUST be tickled to death.



Your jokes.


----------



## waz

Pakistan.

Battle experience ,four wars and skirmishes

Contribution to UN troops, the highest I believe, ensuring troops are tested in "real conditions".

A multitude of training with forces the world over.

Sending our best to learn from the best military academies such as Sandhurst, West Point etc.

60 years of an all volunteer professional military.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khalid Newazi

ranjeet said:


> bangladesh .... it's the most powerful Islamic country through the universe !!!


We are talking about training not military strength.


----------



## Imran Khan

ranjeet said:


> bangladesh .... it's the most powerful Islamic country through the universe !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## INDIC

Bangladesh leading.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jay12345

waz said:


> Pakistan.
> 
> Battle experience ,four wars and skirmishes
> 
> Contribution to UN troops, the highest I believe, ensuring troops are tested in "real conditions".
> 
> A multitude of training with forces the world over.
> 
> Sending our best to learn from the best military academies such as Sandhurst, West Point etc.
> 
> 60 years of an all volunteer professional military.


Bangladesh is still the highest contributor to in peace keeping as of 30th September 2014

Troop and police contributors. United Nations Peacekeeping


----------



## Imran Khan

Lord Aizen said:


> Imran bhai .. u are just jealous about Super power BD's military capabilities... BD is 189097 times better trained than Pakistan & Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Prayas

Without doubt Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## $elf

Iran


----------



## Lord ZeN

waz said:


> Pakistan.
> 
> Battle experience ,four wars and skirmishes
> 
> Contribution to UN troops, the highest I believe, ensuring troops are tested in "real conditions".
> 
> A multitude of training with forces the world over.
> 
> Sending our best to learn from the best military academies such as Sandhurst, West Point etc.
> 
> 60 years of an all volunteer professional military.


But Pakistan is trailing at third place ... It's a stiff competition between BD & Turkey.
1.Bangladesh --- 29 votes
2.Turkey---- 26 votes
3.Pakistan --- 15 votes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

BDforever said:


> translate


 kasam se nhi aata mujhy itna hard lag raha hai bhai oyee koi desi agreez help us please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

jaunty said:


> Voted for Bangladesh.


purely biased voting just cuz of ur hate for pakistan.well go on,it will not harm the training of pakistan military


----------



## waz

Lord Aizen said:


> But Pakistan is trailing at third place ... It's a stiff competition between BD & Turkey.
> 1.Bangladesh --- 29 votes
> 2.Turkey---- 26 votes
> 3.Pakistan --- 15 votes.



Ho chup kar yaar. I'm creating new ID's as we speak, so I can boost the number of votes.

Look out for "Pakistani rambo" in the introduction section.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Imran Khan

ranjeet said:


> who ever has that doubt MUST be tickled to death.


*or executed by smelling haseena"s fart * painful death

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## farhan_9909

Voted for Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Jay12345 said:


> Bangladesh is still the highest contributor to in peace keeping as of 30th September 2014
> 
> Troop and police contributors. United Nations Peacekeeping



You have 495 more troops than us. Hmmmmm. Time to get some more men out there. I'm sure Africa might need a hand in some country. We need to claim top spot again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MBilal106

Definitely *Pakistan's Military* is most trained in all *Muslim World*. Even in the all *World*.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jf Thunder

Bong said:


> Helps come in wars. Its natural. We dont forget our histories. But saying thanks part has gone.
> BD is just a name. And its nothing less than Pakistan. As we created the country on a same ideology.
> It will be same, though we split.


nopes you were created on the ideology of a language, while we were created in the name of Islam, your founder was Mujib Ur Rehman our was Quaid E Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah, REMEMBER THAT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord ZeN

farhan_9909 said:


> Voted for Turkey


I too voted for Turkey ... But when i looked below i saw BD in the list .. i was really shocked & terrified.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

ranjeet said:


> bangladesh .... it's the most powerful Islamic country through the universe !!





Lord Aizen said:


> Imran bhai .. u are just jealous about Super power BD's military capabilities... BD is 189097 times better trained than Pakistan & Turkey.


@Zarvan @Desert Fox @Irfan Baloch 
What do u guys say abt this?


----------



## MBilal106

My vote is for *Pakistan Armed Forces*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

AbidM said:


> Your jokes.


m dead serious.


----------



## Lord ZeN

Turkey has narrowed the gap with BD. Now its ----- draw
1.BD = 30 votes
1.Turkey = 30 votes


----------



## farhan_9909

Lord Aizen said:


> I too voted for Turkey ... But when i looked below i saw BD in the list .. i was really shocked & terrified.



Bangladesh does has a well trained army though they still don't have a big budget but with growing economy,they will eventually will


----------



## ranjeet

Khalid Newazi said:


> We are talking about training not military strength.


whatever it is .. no one takes over bonga bandhus !!!


----------



## senses

Stop voting for turkey you all!, Bangladesh... The one and only! Won every possible war they fought....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

Bangladesh and Turkey, neck and neck

@Sinan @xenon54 


@T-123456

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

war khan said:


> @Zarvan @Desert Fox @Irfan Baloch
> What do u guys say abt this?


it was sarcasm sir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord ZeN

farhan_9909 said:


> Bangladesh does has a well trained army though they still don't have a big budget but with growing economy,they will eventually will


Bigger budget = Better trained ..


----------



## ranjeet

war khan said:


> @Zarvan @Desert Fox @Irfan Baloch
> What do u guys say abt this?


what's about it? can't compete with the mukti Bahini?


----------



## Prayas

Imran Khan said:


>


Bhai itna sahi photo laate kaha se ho


----------



## xenon54 out

Jf Thunder said:


> Bangladesh and Turkey, neck and neck
> 
> @Sinan @xenon54
> 
> 
> @T-123456


Lol at the voting results. PDF gold.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AbidM

Lord Aizen said:


> Bigger budget = Better trained ..



Aizen killed himself, how could he.

On topic, I agree. BD is looking to expand its army and turn it into a three dimensional force by 2030


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

ranjeet said:


> what's about it? can't compete with the mukti Bahini?


Can u compete with PA?if u could,then why come up with proxy war tactics like mukti bahini?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prayas

Turkey take lead
Turkey-31
Bangladesh-30

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

Imran Khan said:


> it was sarcasm sir


i know sir.just wanted to know their opinion as well


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

my top 5

(1) Pakistan
(2) Iran
(3) Turkey
(4) Bangladesh
(5) Egypt


----------



## FaujHistorian

Khalid Newazi said:


> I am not talking about who has the best weapons or equipments but rather just who are best trained for combat. The ones who are best at developing battle strategies and switching to new plan in the heat of battle. Ability to fight war at an unknown territory and adaptability and EDUCATION.
> 
> I know the Arab armies have poor training, they couldn't fight of the Israelis, militants like ISIS or militias like that of Yemen (Saudi Arabia and the Yemeni Army are sweating to beat them) or FSA.
> 
> That leaves Pakistan, Iran, Turkey and Bangladesh (has to maintain high training standards due to UN peace-keeping missions).
> 
> NOTE: Please keep your hate preaching and propaganda comments to yourself as this is thread for purely educational (to learn) purpose.




I voted "other".

Why did you ignore Afghanistani army?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

Prayas said:


> Bhai itna sahi photo laate kaha se ho


ary wo apna google babu hai na us se yaar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord ZeN

xenon54 said:


> Lol at the voting results. PDF gold.


Now Turkey is leading by one vote .. You should be thankful since i voted for Turkey (even though it was a mistake --- i never saw BD at first )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khalid Newazi

FaujHistorian said:


> I voted "other".
> 
> Why did you ignore Afghanistani army?


Look how they get butchered by the Taliban.


----------



## Imran Khan

Pakistani shaheens said:


> my top 5
> 
> (1) Pakistan
> (2) Iran
> (3) Turkey
> (4) Bangladesh
> (5) Egypt




are you ok ? Egypt fight 5 major wars 
1948
1956
1967
1973
arab union war
lave aside libiyan war

bangladesh jab dunya main nhi tha wolog jungeen lar rahy thy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 45'22'

senses said:


> Stop voting for turkey you all!, Bangladesh... The one and only! *Won every possible war they fought.*...


Yeah I agree with you ... especially the bolded part ......
although its a different matter that it hasn't fought any war till date....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

Pakistani shaheens said:


> my top 5
> 
> (1) Pakistan
> (2) Iran
> (3) Turkey
> (4) Bangladesh
> (5) Egypt


turkey must be at no 2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prayas

Imran Khan said:


> ary wo apna google babu hai na us se yaar


Muze laga obama uncle aaye the tumare ghar photo khichvaane

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Khalid Newazi said:


> Look how they get butchered by the Taliban.


look who is fighting if they come to BD your lungi will be wet first day . can you face taliban 1 month ? there will be fall of dhaka after 4 days . even syria iraq failed bangladesh kis kheet ki mooli hai ? we are joking here otherwise BD forces? what a joke man

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## FaujHistorian

Khalid Newazi said:


> Look how they get butchered by the Taliban.



old news. 

Oh and if you talk about insurgency hit countries, Turkey suffered HUGE in the hand of Kurdish rebels until they signed peace deal + Iraqi Kurdistan absorbed a lot of anti-Turkish rebels. 

BDesh is lucky not to have something like this. 

So your argument based on insurgency is not valid.


----------



## Lord ZeN

Khalid Newazi said:


> Look how they get butchered by the Taliban.


I agree it should be BD ... since u guys are undefeated & have high compact experience in UN peacekeeping force ..


----------



## ranjeet

war khan said:


> Can u compete with PA?if u could,then why come up with proxy war tactics like mukti bahini?


you are all over the place man ... PA is nothing when it comes to the powerful Muslim army.


----------



## xenon54 out

Lord Aizen said:


> Now Turkey is leading by one vote .. You should be thankful since i voted for Turkey (even though it was a mistake --- i never saw BD at first )


I have called in my buddies, this is scratching on our National pride.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Narashima

turkey is leading now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaggu

Hard to chose between Pak army and Turkey. Iran is probably is a close second

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jf Thunder

TURKEY ZINDABAD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bong

Jf Thunder said:


> nopes you were created on the ideology of a language, while we were created in the name of Islam, your founder was Mujib Ur Rehman our was Quaid E Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah, REMEMBER THAT


 
Yes. This parts were added later. What mistakes we made. We just corrected ourself.
But our basic ideology for Islam remains.


----------



## Prayas

Turkey leading by 2 votes


----------



## Imran Khan

Prayas said:


> Muze laga obama uncle aaye the tumare ghar photo khichvaane


 lolzzz aya to tha per us wakt camery ki battery low thi


----------



## ChennaiDude

Turkey!...Being part of NATO, obviously tilts in their favor.


----------



## ranjeet

xenon54 said:


> I have called in my buddies, this is scratching on our National pride.


they are nothing infront of Bengal Tiger .....

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## AbidM

xenon54 said:


> I have called in my buddies, this is scratching on our National pride.








I've also called my buddies, cause you only need one tiger to defeat a bunch of wolves. Tigers are the strongest of all big cats.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jaunty

war khan said:


> purely biased voting just cuz of ur hate for pakistan.well go on,it will not harm the training of pakistan military



You are just jealous of Bangladesh. It is a tight race between Turkey and Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AbidM

ranjeet said:


> they are nothing infront of Bengal Tiger .....



Damn dude, you stole my que.  I agree though, they got nothing on a tiger.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jf Thunder

Bong said:


> Yes. This parts were added later. What mistakes we made. We just corrected ourself.
> But our basic ideology for Islam remains.


find your own ideology


----------



## Lord ZeN

ranjeet said:


> they are nothing infront of Bengal Tiger .....


Bangla Tigers all the way ---- But Turkey is increasing the leads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sms

BD Jindabad!!
Must vote for Bengal Tiger!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Lord Aizen said:


> Bangla Tigers all the way ---- But Turkey is increasing the leads.


we will take care of turkey on thanksgiving

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khalid Newazi

Come on Indians rig the vote, you had no problems helping rig our general election votes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChennaiDude

AbidM said:


> I've also called my buddies, cause you only need one tiger to defeat a bunch of wolves. Tigers are the strongest of all big cats.


If just numbers is the criteria....Then Turkey beats you hands down..Wolfes hunt in Packs..Tigers dont!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

AbidM said:


> Damn dude, you stole my que.  I agree though, they got nothing on a tiger.


we might be at each others throat all day long but no body messes with us sub continent people. our hate is exclusive !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bong

Jf Thunder said:


> find your own ideology



Yes we have our own ideologies


----------



## Astra-2013

BDforever said:


> translate


he wants to say
Kisiyani billi khamba chode
Frustrated cat fucks a pole

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jf Thunder

Bong said:


> Yes we have our own ideologies


then stop joining them with ours,


----------



## terry5

India



oh i forgot about the mighty immortal stands alone everlasting super high power 
Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChennaiDude

Khalid Newazi said:


> Come on Indians rig the vote, you had no problems helping rig our general election votes.


What do we get in return!...Can we rename your Military as Indian ..oh Snap!..they already work for us...!


----------



## Imran Khan

Prayas said:


> Muze laga obama uncle aaye the tumare ghar photo khichvaane


lolzzz aya to tha per us wakt camery ki battery low thi


Astra-2013 said:


> he wants to say
> Kisiyani billi khamba chode
> Frustrated cat fucks a pole


*teri translation per*


----------



## ChennaiDude

terry5 said:


> India


We are not a Muslim nation!...


----------



## Lord ZeN

terry5 said:


> India


It's not in the list man ... we are just too weak. 
Are u really a palestinian living in Pakistan.


----------



## manishmaithani

Imran Khan said:


> i voted BD as they face more wars then any other nation . they faced submarine fleet destroyers of india fight air war with burma china india and ground wars in africa to USA .
> 
> i voted BD as they face more wars then any other nation . they faced submarine fleet destroyers of india fight air war with burma china india and ground wars in africa to USA .



Ye India kehan se aa gaya beech mein.


----------



## Bong

Jf Thunder said:


> then stop joining them with ours,



Sorry cant help you. East Bengal (Bangladesh) was first to raise this idea to create separate *countries *for Muslims.
Later Jinnah came up with this bigger Pakistan idea. And we joined it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Narashima

the throne belongs to BD. If anyone else won than PDF is a joke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khalid Newazi

ChennaiDude said:


> What do we get in return!...Can we rename your Military as Indian ..oh Snap!..they already work for us...!


Bangladesh military doesn't work for either US or India, especially after the BDR mutiny.


----------



## xenon54 out

ranjeet said:


> they are nothing infront of Bengal Tiger .....





AbidM said:


> I've also called my buddies, cause you only need one tiger to defeat a bunch of wolves. Tigers are the strongest of all big cats.


But Bengal Tiger is still ceasing, survival of the fittest.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jf Thunder

Bong said:


> Sorry cant help you. East Bengal (Bangladesh) was first to raise this idea to create separate *countries *for Muslims.
> Later Jinnah came up with this bigger Pakistan idea. And we joined it.


hmm, well the Nawab was of Bengal, but still, find your own ideology, cuz you gained independence later, while fighting Muslims, so it cant possibly be on the name of Islam


----------



## ChennaiDude

Khalid Newazi said:


> Bangladesh military doesn't work for either US or India, especially after the BDR mutiny.


I was just kidding!...But on topic..I think Turkey is better trained..better equipped and also better funded!


----------



## thesolar65

What happening with the results? Some people do not have a funny bone!!...Always bloody serious!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

ranjeet said:


> you are all over the place man ... PA is nothing when it comes to the powerful Muslim army.





AbidM said:


> I've also called my buddies, cause you only need one tiger to defeat a bunch of wolves. Tigers are the strongest of all big cats.



Male lions are meant to be able to take out tigers. The fact is Tigers don't actually fight, they survive. Male lions fight a great deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bong

Jf Thunder said:


> hmm, well the Nawab was of Bengal, but still, find your own ideology, cuz you gained independence later, while fighting Muslims, so it cant possibly be on the name of Islam



You and I cant change this fact. Its all in history. Our land was first created on basis of Islam. (90% Bangladeshis are Muslim)
Later we separated from west Muslims because of separate culture.


----------



## Lord ZeN

xenon54 said:


> But Bengal Tiger is still ceasing, survival of the fittest.


Congratulations Turkey is still leading ... Guess Turkish Wolves outnumbered Bangla Tigers ( also called Indian Bengal Tiger).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AbidM

xenon54 said:


> But Bengal Tiger is still ceasing, survival of the fittest.



We'll come with an Asian Elephant, A Python, and a saltwater crocodile. Come test us in the Sundurbans ;p

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## terry5

ChennaiDude said:


> We are not a Muslim nation!...



stop lie .
edit: just seen your flags you americans  always joking 



Lord Aizen said:


> It's not in the list man ... we are just too weak.
> Are u really a palestinian living in Pakistan.



India is too powerfull for your eyes its above the list your naked eye cant see it .

No .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

thesolar65 said:


> What happening with the results? Some people do not have a funny bone!!...Always bloody serious!!


 i voted for BD or kya chayee tum logoon ko hum se ? is se bara joke koi ho ga?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jf Thunder

Bong said:


> You and I cant change this fact. Its all in history. Our land was first created on basis of Islam. (90% Bangladeshis are Muslim)
> Later we separated from west Muslims because of separate culture.


Pakistan was created on the Basis of Islam, there was no Bangladesh before that, there was Bengal but no Bangladesh, Bangladesh gained independence from the Islamic Republic of Pakistan in 1971 to form the Republic of Bangladesh, so you can very well guess who was created in the name of Islam


----------



## ranjeet

xenon54 said:


> But Bengal Tiger is still ceasing, survival of the fittest.


you would be surprised to know the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Turkey it should be I guess then comes PA.


----------



## INDIC

@rmi5 Bangladesh is trailing from Turkey, please vote for Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thesolar65

Imran Khan said:


> i voted for BD or kya chayee tum logoon ko hum se ? is se bara joke koi ho ga?



Yeh aap ke liye nahin tha!! Jo BD ke liye vote nahin kiye, unke liye!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

AbidM said:


> We'll come with an Asian Elephant, A Python, and a saltwater crocodile. Come test us in the Sundurbans ;p





Lord Aizen said:


> Congratulations Turkey is still leading ... Guess Turkish Wolves outnumbered Bangla Tigers ( also called Indian Bengal Tiger).


Lets get rid of animals in military thread we are in 21st century.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ChennaiDude

terry5 said:


> stop lie .
> edit: just seen your flags you americans  always joking
> 
> 
> 
> India is too powerfull for your eyes its above the list your naked eye cant see it .
> 
> No .


OK!..you got me there...Yep We Americans love to joke around..Thats are favorite pass time...we also make jokers out off others as well.


----------



## Imran Khan

thesolar65 said:


> Yeh aap ke liye nahin tha!! Jo BD ke liye vote nahin kiye, unke liye!!


i am ashamed for them our great BD can won but people back stab asian leader army of bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

xenon54 said:


> Lets get rid of animals in military thread we are in 21st century.


you really think that these metal birds would deter the animal instinct of Bangladeshis? They would eat through everything like it were dates dripped in warm milk.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## xenon54 out

ranjeet said:


> you really think that these metal birds would deter the animal instinct of Bangladeshis? They would eat through everything like it were dates dripped in warm milk.


Reminds me of this.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Jf Thunder said:


> Pakistan was created on the Basis of Islam, there was no Bangladesh before that, there was Bengal but no Bangladesh, Bangladesh gained independence from the Islamic Republic of Pakistan in 1971 to form the Republic of Bangladesh, so you can very well guess who was created in the name of Islam


They might be a new country but they were more arabic than the arabs before MBQ step in Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

xenon54 said:


> Lets get rid of animals in military thread we are in 21st century.


so what ?????????? here is ours latest purchased F-7BGI the most modern F-7 on planet earth

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Prayas

BD ko vote naa karane waalo janata maaf nahi karegi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AbidM

You can't defeat an army who's drunk on tea and wears lungis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bong

Jf Thunder said:


> Pakistan was created on the Basis of Islam



Yes Pakistan was created on the basis of Islam. Pakistan was made up of West and East wing.

East wing = East Pakistan

So East Pakistan was created on the basis of Islam.
Later East Pakistan separates itself from Pakistan because of separate culture and discrimination. 
And names itself Bangladesh.

East Pakistan = Bangladesh

So Bangladesh was created on the basis of Islam and its cultures.

Simple

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Prayas said:


> BD ko vote naa karane waalo janata maaf nahi karegi


inqlaaaaaaab zindabaaaaaaaaaad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cherokee

@levina Vote for Bangladesh !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

xenon54 said:


> Reminds me of this.


these Bangladeshis are so gangsta that they will tear your ligaments and stitch them garments with it and then sell it to you on discount.



Imran Khan said:


> inqlaaaaaaab zindabaaaaaaaaaad


Aaaazadi .... Aaaaazadi !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

INDIC said:


> @rmi5 Bangladesh is trailing from Turkey, please vote for Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jf Thunder

Bong said:


> Yes Pakistan was created on the basis of Islam. Pakistan was made up of West and East wing.
> East wing = East Pakistan
> So East Pakistan was created on the basis of Islam.
> Later East Pakistan separates itself from Pakistan because of separate culture and discrimination.
> And names itself Bangladesh.
> East Pakistan = Bangladesh
> So Bangladesh was created on the basis of Islam and its cultures.
> Simple


East Pakistan + West Pakistan = Islam 
then East Pakistan separated, which raises an argument that obviously you didnt agree with he basic ideology of Pakistan hence you attacked and fought against Muslims, while siding with non Muslims, hence you separated from a Muslim state to form a state which was majority Muslim, but was not created on the basis of Islam, but on the basis of Bengali culture


----------



## Prayas

Imran Khan said:


> inqlaaaaaaab zindabaaaaaaaaaad


Naa mujhe shahid nahi hona itna jaldi
But imran bhai aap aage bado hum tumhare saath hai
Humara neta kaisa ho imran bhai jaisa ho


----------



## T-123456

Turkiye,Pakistan,Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Judge

I voted for Turkey without reading through!

Now I feel as though I have betrayed my Quom! 
Can we have another round of voting please!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

Prayas said:


> Naa i am batchelor mujhe shahid nahi hona itna jaldi u can if u want


jo dar gya wo mar gyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aagy bardho jawaaaaanooooooooooooo

BD ki jaay hoooooooooooooooooo

machli ko voteeeeeeeeeeeee doooooooooooooooo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Joeblow

Bong said:


> Really. Bangladesh doing good
> Indians rigging the vote



It's not rigged!! Our Bangla brothers do have the best trained military

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AbidM

Judge said:


> I voted for Turkey without reading through!
> 
> Now I feel as though I have betrayed my Quom!
> Can we have another round of voting please!



Who would you have voted of you could do it again?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prayas

Imran Khan said:


> jo dar gya wo mar gyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aagy bardho jawaaaaanooooooooooooo
> 
> BD ki jaay hoooooooooooooooooo
> 
> machli ko voteeeeeeeeeeeee doooooooooooooooo


Macchi ko vote do baaki ko chhoad dooooo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Jf Thunder said:


> East Pakistan + West Pakistan = Islam
> then East Pakistan separated, which raises an argument that obviously you didnt agree with he basic ideology of Pakistan hence you attacked and fought against Muslims, while siding with non Muslims, hence you separated from a Muslim state to form a state which was majority Muslim, but was not created on the basis of Islam, but on the basis of Bengali culture


Did Quran asked to differentiate between people based on color of their skin? or language they spoke? Islam was a message for universe but you treated it like your own personal property. You are no authority to dismiss anyone just like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neemo neemo

Ahmed Jo said:


> Bangladesh? Why?


My dear Friend, 
One does not simply question BD super power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prayas

Netaaji aap aage bade public aap ke ssath hai
@Imran Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Cherokee said:


> @levina Vote for Bangladesh !!




My list would include
Top spot - Turkey
2 - Pakistan
3- Iran
4- Egypt.

Its interesting to note how these countries also hold 7,8,9 and 10th position in the list of top ten armies in the world.
But still Pakistan has an edge over higly professional Iran army for it has nuclear weapons and I guess Iran's are still at a fledgling stage. And Iran's navy is atrocious or so I heard.
Interestingly Saudi army and Syrian army 're also worth a mention as they benefit from their status of being quasi states of US and Russia respectively.

I still think TURKEY's army is the BEST among the muslim countries......and "secular"

@T-123456
Why indonesia?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bong

Jf Thunder said:


> East Pakistan + West Pakistan = Islam
> then East Pakistan separated, which raises an argument that obviously you didnt agree with he basic ideology of Pakistan hence you attacked and fought against Muslims, while siding with non Muslims, hence you separated from a Muslim state to form a state which was majority Muslim, but was not created on the basis of Islam, but on the basis of Bengali culture



That can be another side of story. There are many kinds of stories.
No one wanted to create separate Bangladesh/East Pakistan.
The BD story is they were discriminated by west Pakistanis. The culture part wast pretty much solved by 1956
Basic BD ideology starts with Islam. Later you can add many things with this.


----------



## ranjeet

T-123456 said:


> Turkiye,Pakistan,Indonesia.


On a serious note ... would you consider Turkiye as a Muslim power or a Secular one? it got nothing to do with the topic. But it's kind of sad to see another Turkey going down this path.



levina said:


> My list would include
> Top spot - Turkey
> 2 - Pakistan
> 3- Iran
> 4- Egypt.
> 
> Its interesting to note how these countries also hold 7,8,9 and 10th position in the list of top ten armies in the world.
> But still Pakistan has an edge over higly professional Iran army for it has nuclear weapons and I guess Iran's are still at a fledgling stage. And Iran's navy is atrocious or so I heard.
> Interestingly Saudi army and Syrian army 're also worth a mention as they benefit from their status of quasi states of US and Russia respectively.
> 
> I still think TURKEY's army is the BEST among the muslim countries......and "secular"


Ahhh did you have to inculde that word 'secular' ?? Turkey now sounds more like somewhere Digvijay would go for his honeymoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

ranjeet said:


> On a serious note ... would you consider Turkiye as a Muslim power or a Secular one? it got nothing to do with the topic. But it's kind of sad to see another Turkey going down this path.


Turkey is a secular country with Muslim majority theres nothing more to discuss about.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 45'22'

levina said:


> My list would include
> Top spot - Turkey
> 2 - Pakistan
> 3- Iran
> 4- Egypt.
> 
> Its interesting to note how these countries also hold 7,8,9 and 10th position in the list of top ten armies in the world.
> But still Pakistan has an edge over higly professional Iran army for it has nuclear weapons and I guess Iran's are still at a fledgling stage. And Iran's navy is atrocious or so I heard.
> Interestingly Saudi army and Syrian army 're also worth a mention as they benefit from their status of quasi states of US and Russia respectively.
> 
> I still think TURKEY's army is the BEST among the muslim countries......and "secular"


Itna ghuma phira ke bolne ki koi zaaroorat nahi.. .. we all understood that you want to rank bdesh the last position

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> On a serious note ... would you consider Turkiye as a Muslim power or a Secular one? it got nothing to do with the topic. But it's kind of sad to see another Turkey going down this path.
> 
> 
> Ahhh did you have to inculde that word 'secular' ?? Turkey now sounds more like somewhere Digvijay would go for his honeymoon.



I would suggest Istanbul to Diggi babu.




45'22' said:


> Itna ghuma phira ke bolne ki koi zaaroorat nahi.. .. we all understood that you want to rank bdesh the last position



CAN YOU BELIEVE IT BD GOT 35 votes?? 


@Roybot 'll be so happy



xenon54 said:


> Turkey is a secular country with Muslim majority theres nothing more to discuss about.


Turkey should be a role model to other muslim nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-123456

ranjeet said:


> On a serious note ... would you consider Turkiye as a Muslim power or a Secular one? it got nothing to do with the topic. But it's kind of sad to see another Turkey going down this path.


Trying to be funny?
What do you mean with ''another Turkey'',whats ''another Turkey''?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 45'22'

levina said:


> CAN YOU BELIEVE IT BD GOT 35 votes??
> 
> 
> @Roybot 'll be so happy
> .


Yes I can bcuz I m one of those guys who voted for Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

T-123456 said:


> Trying to be funny?
> What do you mean with ''another Turkey'',whats ''another Turkey''?
> How can i take such an idiotic moronic comment serious?


Didnt even noticed it, obviously trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Jf Thunder said:


> Bangladesh and Turkey, neck and neck
> 
> @Sinan @xenon54
> 
> 
> @T-123456



Voted for bangladesh, let's spice things up.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Levina

T-123456 said:


> Trying to be funny?
> What do you mean with ''another Turkey'',whats ''another Turkey''?
> How can i take such an idiotic moronic comment serious?


Sir you forgot to answer my question on page 14.


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-123456

levina said:


> I would suggest Istanbul to Diggi babu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAN YOU BELIEVE IT BD GOT 35 votes??
> 
> 
> @Roybot 'll be so happy
> 
> 
> Turkey should be a role model to other muslim nations.


Teach,really the comments your countrymen make sometimes.
They can be happy that there are people like the Teach and some others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Sinan said:


> Voted for bangladesh, let's spice things up.





45'22' said:


> Yes I can bcuz I m one of those guys who voted for Bangladesh





Ufff and I had taken the votes seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

Bong said:


> That can be another side of story. There are many kinds of stories.
> No one wanted to create separate Bangladesh/East Pakistan.
> The BD story is they were discriminated by west Pakistanis. The culture part wast pretty much solved by 1956
> Basic BD ideology starts with Islam. Later you can add many things with this.


How dare you try to steal Pakistan's Janmsidh adhikar(Birth right)....
 All the way....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

T-123456 said:


> Teach,really the comments your countrymen make sometimes.
> They can be happy that there are people like the Teach and some others.


As if you dont troll my country men...  

Now answery question on page 14.


----------



## 45'22'

levina said:


> Ufff and I had taken the votes seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

levina said:


> My list would include
> Top spot - Turkey
> 2 - Pakistan
> 3- Iran
> 4- Egypt.
> 
> Its interesting to note how these countries also hold 7,8,9 and 10th position in the list of top ten armies in the world.
> But still Pakistan has an edge over higly professional Iran army for it has nuclear weapons and I guess Iran's are still at a fledgling stage. And Iran's navy is atrocious or so I heard.
> Interestingly Saudi army and Syrian army 're also worth a mention as they benefit from their status of being quasi states of US and Russia respectively.
> 
> I still think TURKEY's army is the BEST among the muslim countries......and "secular"
> 
> @T-123456
> Why indonesia?


Check out the Indonesian section on their training,plus i have a friend he is a colonel in the Indonesian army,their training is as good as western training.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jaanbaz

Indians voting for Bangladesh. Suddenly all Muslim hating saffron chaddi wearing Hindutva trolls are in love with Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-123456

levina said:


> As if you dont troll my country men...
> 
> Now answery question on page 14.


Me,i when?
Strange comment teach,really strange.
I would say show some proof and not what i answered to stupid comments made by your countrymen.
Show me a troll post of mine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Bangladesh should be leading, not Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

T-123456 said:


> Check out the Indonesian section on their training,plus i have a friend he is a colonel in the Indonesian army,their training is as good as western traning.


Oh I didnt know that about Indonesia.But why did you ignore Iran?? 


T-123456 said:


> Me,i when?
> Strange comment teach,really strange.
> I would say show some proof and not what i answered to stupid comments made by your countrymen.
> Show me a troll post of mine.


Since you're my student I've every right to assume that you must be trolling somewhere and if you're not trolling then you dont deserve to be my student.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madooxno9

How dare you all to vote against BD. Vote for BD !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Judge

AbidM said:


> Who would you have voted of you could do it again?


Amaar shona Bangladesh!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joekrish

Strongest Army Pakistan 
Best equipped Army Turkey 
But....well trained Army.............. BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

waz said:


> Male lions are meant to be able to take out tigers. The fact is Tigers don't actually fight, they survive. Male lions fight a great deal.


Negative, Adult Tiger would would kill Adult lion within a minute. Lion hunts in group but Tiger are lone hunters

Tiger versus lion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## farhan_9909

T-123456 said:


> Check out the Indonesian section on their training,plus i have a friend he is a colonel in the Indonesian army,their training is as good as western traning.



Indeed,superior training along with better equipments


----------



## ranjeet

T-123456 said:


> Trying to be funny?
> What do you mean with ''another Turkey'',whats ''another Turkey''?
> How can i take such an idiotic moronic comment serious?


It was a typo ... messed up between .. "another country" and "Turkey".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

levina said:


> Oh I didnt know that about Indonesia.But why did you ignore Iran??
> 
> Since you're my student I've every right to assume that you must be trolling somewhere and if you're not trolling then you dont deserve to be my student.


Teach,Irans training was up to level before the Mullahs(US training) but if you look at the Iraqi/Syrian(trained by Iranians) armies you will understand that im sceptical of their training.
About the student part,are you sure i dont deserve to be your student(dont forget my buddies ISIS/Taliban/Al-caida)?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rockstar08

Turkey and Pakistan are Almost Equally trained Armed forces ... 
Equipment wise Turkey is more advance than PA , 
but we have more Combat Experience than them....

list goes like this ...

1. Pakistan-Turkey
2. Iran-KSA 
3. Egypt 
.
. rest you can add

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

rockstar08 said:


> Turkey and Pakistan are Almost Equally trained Armed forces ...
> Equipment wise Turkey is more advance than PA ,
> but we have more Combat Experience than them....
> 
> list goes like this ...
> 
> 1. Pakistan-Turkey
> 2. Iran-KSA
> 3. Egypt
> .
> . rest you can add


hahaha to that ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

ranjeet said:


> hahaha to that ..



for sarcasm you can add BD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000

Think it will be a tie between Pakistan/Turkey and Iran. However because of the number of wars/conflicts Pakistan has faced(and is still facing), my vote will slightly favour Pakistan as ity has fought several wars with a country over 8 times larger than it, then Iran and Turkey (a tie). However overall, i will say Iran and Turkey are better equipped to face a foreign Invasion from a big power like U.S/Russia or China, and they both have a relatively peaceful internal enviornment/robust security apparatus/working democracy with peaceful change of government/votes unlike/compared to their middle eastern peers(who are all embroiled in chaos, civil wars, ruled by salafists/wahabists mornarchies etc).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FaujHistorian

rockstar08 said:


> Turkey and Pakistan are Almost Equally trained Armed forces ...
> Equipment wise Turkey is more advance than PA ,
> but we have more Combat Experience than them....
> 
> list goes like this ...
> 
> 1. Pakistan-Turkey
> 2. Iran-KSA
> 3. Egypt
> .
> . rest you can add




All these armies can be whooped by much superior enemies in the neighborhood.

pointless thread


----------



## rockstar08

FaujHistorian said:


> All these armies can be whooped by much superior enemies in the neighborhood.
> 
> pointless thread



not really ? who can be possible enemy of Turkey in the region ??


----------



## ranjeet

rockstar08 said:


> for sarcasm you can add BD


already voted for it ... no need to add in the post.


----------



## jbond197

Pakistan Army because they fight with the best "Indian Army". Give IA some credit for developing such a potent army of yours.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

T-123456 said:


> Teach,Irans training was up to level before the Mullahs(US training) but if you look at the Iraqi/Syrian(trained by Iranians) armies you will understand that im sceptical of their training.


I still have my doubts!
Indonesian has a high level of corruption and ergo their procurement problems. And afaik in Jakarta's political agenda defence policies rank low and ergo the budget is modest.Though I must admit it has increased considerably.
About Iran I still feel they're more professional than Pakistan though Pakistanis get an edge over Iran because of nukes they posses. 



T-123456 said:


> About the student part,are you sure i dont deserve to be your student(dont forget my buddies ISIS/Taliban/Al-caida)?


Ufff its al-qaeda!! 
Now practise that word 20 times in your note book.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

levina said:


> I still have my doubts!
> Indonesian has a high level of corruption and ergo their procurement problems. And afaik in Jakarta's political agenda defence policies rank low and ergo the budget is modest.Though I must admit it has increased considerably.
> About Iran I still feel they're more professional than Pakistan though Pakistanis get an edge over Iran because of nukes they posses.
> 
> 
> Ufff its al-qaeda!!
> Now practise that word 20 times in your note book.


Teach its only about training and not the rest.
al-qaeda,al-qaeda,al-qaeda,al-qaeda,al-qaeda,al-qaeda,al-qaeda,al-qaeda,al-qaeda,al-qaeda,al-qaeda,al-qaeda,al-qaeda,al-qaeda,al-qaeda,al-qaeda,al-qaeda,al-qaeda,al-qaeda,al-qaeda,Happy now?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somebozo

Well right now its probably IsIs :trollface:


----------



## Levina

T-123456 said:


> Teach its only about training and not the rest.
> al-qaeda,al-qaeda,al-qaeda,al-qaeda,al-qaeda,al-qaeda,al-qaeda,al-qaeda,al-qaeda,al-qaeda,al-qaeda,al-qaeda,al-qaeda,al-qaeda,al-qaeda,al-qaeda,al-qaeda,al-qaeda,al-qaeda,al-qaeda,Happy now?


Copy pasting wont help!  

I thot you will tell me more about Indonesia or is it that you believe that Indonesian army is just corrupt as its govt??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nexus

lol why Bangladesh ? why not Arabia ?
BTW voted for Bangladesh because they have 500000000000+ nukes and they can annex whole India in 5 minutes if they want

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

levina said:


> Copy pasting wont help!
> 
> I thot you will tell me more about Indonesia or is it that you believe that Indonesian army is just corrupt as its govt??


The Suharto/Sukarno era's were very corrupt but Indonesia has evolved into a politicly,economicly stable country..
The future is very bright for Indonesia,they will have the best economy of the''Muslim'' world for a very long time but i think @Indos can give us more detailed info.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

bd number one, but i vote for turkey.


----------



## Jf Thunder

Sinan said:


> Voted for bangladesh, let's spice things up.


i always knew u were a false flagger



Bong said:


> That can be another side of story. There are many kinds of stories.
> No one wanted to create separate Bangladesh/East Pakistan.
> The BD story is they were discriminated by west Pakistanis. The culture part wast pretty much solved by 1956
> Basic BD ideology starts with Islam. Later you can add many things with this.


Pakistan was created in the name of Islam, now if you wanna fight against Muslims while siding with non Muslims to create another state and call it a state created on the basis of Islam, well you are free to do so, but remember we are different states made on different ideologies with different founders.



ranjeet said:


> Did Quran asked to differentiate between people based on color of their skin? or language they spoke? Islam was a message for universe but you treated it like your own personal property. You are no authority to dismiss anyone just like that.


the Qoran also does not say that Muslims should aid a foreign power to attack other Muslims

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bong

Nexus said:


> lol why Bangladesh ? why not Arabia ?



Arabs are not in this list because OP thinks Arabs are not well trained and professional because they lost to israel and isis

And BD is in the list because it never lost any war and has high position in UN peace keeping mission

Well you dont know BD army as they didnt show their power after its creation

Then all rest in this thread is troll fest


----------



## ranjeet

Jf Thunder said:


> the Qoran also does not say that Muslims should aid a foreign power to attack other Muslims


Does it says who came first chicken or the egg? if you know what i mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

ranjeet said:


> Does it says who came first chicken or the egg? if you know what i mean.


the Quran does not mention useless things


----------



## -SINAN-

Jf Thunder said:


> i always knew u were a false flagger



Lol, i know you are joking but let me be serious.

My real reaction would be "I don't know" .... there are several countries in the list and i don't know each one's traning quality.. and i doubt rest of the 150 people whom voted this poll, knows either.

So a meaningless evaluation going on here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Jf Thunder said:


> the Quran does not mention useless things


You have no answer, so I will let you be .. still Bangladesh is on close second and Pakistan a distant third.


----------



## extra terrestrial

Voted for Bangladesh! 

Every proud citizen trusts the defenders of their country!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bong

Jf Thunder said:


> i always knew u were a false flagger
> 
> 
> Pakistan was created in the name of Islam, now if you wanna fight against Muslims while siding with non Muslims to create another state and call it a state created on the basis of Islam, well you are free to do so, but remember we are different states made on different ideologies with different founders.
> 
> 
> the Qoran also does not say that Muslims should aid a foreign power to attack other Muslims



I have all replies for you but no time now. I have all versions of history. You cant question BD.
BD didnt attack first. 25th march night pak soldiers started first attack and then we started retaliation.


----------



## madmusti

Of Course Turkey ! Since over 1000 Year or more  History !!!


----------



## ranjeet

Bong said:


> I have all replies for you but no time now. I have all versions of history. You cant question BD.
> BD didnt attack first. 25th march night pak soldiers started first attack and then we started retaliation.


You go teach him .... let him know the bitter truth.


----------



## AbidM

G'night my PDF friends, I hope to see Bangladesh dominating the polls when I wake up in the morning, if not, I'm going to be having me some Turkey in the morn'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madmusti



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nexus

Bong said:


> Arabs are not in this list because OP thinks Arabs are not well trained and professional because they lost to israel and isis
> 
> And BD is in the list because it never lost any war and has high position in UN peace keeping mission
> 
> Well you dont know BD army as they didnt show their power after its creation
> 
> Then all rest in this thread is troll fest


c'mon man I was joking and we all know that this thread in only created for JFF !


----------



## senses

Turkey members are getting serious ... wanna troll ? vote for bangladesh!


----------



## madmusti

senses said:


> Turkey members are getting serious ... wanna troll ? vote for bangladesh!



History my Friend , History !


----------



## senses

madmusti said:


> History my Friend , History !


I know man but you should know bangladesh can wipe out any country at any given time.


----------



## Bong

senses said:


> Turkey members are getting serious ... wanna troll ? vote for bangladesh!



Both Indian, Pakistani and Turkey members got serious.

I dont know how Turkey winning, having so much Indian members here.
Indian votes should go for BD. Indians are cheating

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## damm1t

Bangladesh for sure... I dont even understand why you ask questions with an obvious answer....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Winchester

oh what the hell....
voted for Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Judge said:


> Manindra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Negative, Adult Tiger would would kill Adult lion within a minute. Lion hunts in group but Tiger are lone hunters
> 
> Tiger versus lion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man. I learnt something new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbond197 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan Army because they fight with the best "Indian Army". Give IA some credit for developing such a potent army of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, great post.
Click to expand...


----------



## Winchester

If all of us are voting for Bangladesh then how is Turkey winning??? 
this is obviously rigged 
time for another dharna


----------



## B+ Dracula

Oh ! I wasted my vote on TURKEY.....i failed to realized that BD have its Eye Opening Presense in the List.......
.
Forgive me Plz

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shinigami

hey guys.

i voted for turkey by mistake. how can i revote for bangladesh?


----------



## ranjeet

This is a jaali mandate ... ECP se dobara check karwao ... bahut proxy voting hui hai yahan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saquib

The best way to answer this question - 
*Which Muslim nation has the best trained Military? *

*How lucky they are? You can have the best trained army second to none they also have to LUCK!*
T


----------



## KingMamba

ranjeet said:


> This is a jaali mandate ... ECP se dobara check karwao ... bahut proxy voting hui hai yahan.



Gosh India bhi Musalman hota, asli number 1 hota.  Vaise we should add India to the polls, future Muslim nation.


----------



## ranjeet

KingMamba said:


> Gosh India bhi Musalman hota, asli number 1 hota.  Vaise we should add India to the polls, future Muslim nation.


isn't prediction non Islamic? you committing shirk?


----------



## KingMamba

ranjeet said:


> isn't prediction non Islamic? you committing shirk?



No lol.


----------



## ranjeet

KingMamba said:


> No lol.


what no? can you find me a source?


----------



## Mike_Brando

BDforever said:


> of course BD army is best... lets see how ...
> 
> Indians think they are supa powa  ..... Pakistanis think 1 Pak soilder= 10 Indian soilders ....... Pak army defeated by muki bahini and then pak army ran to india to save their lives.
> 
> So .......... Bangladesh army is the best


Ki jata level er trolling suru korechis re bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

ranjeet said:


> what no? can you find me a source?



For what?


----------



## ranjeet

KingMamba said:


> For what?


for future prediction .. if its halal or haram.


----------



## KingMamba

ranjeet said:


> for future prediction .. if its halal or haram.



There are many Islamic prophecies some made by the Prophet himself so that is enough reason to say it is not a big deal.


----------



## Neptune

*All due respect, UN Peacekeeping is a joke. In times of conflict, your troops won't be operating as "peacekeepers".*

*AND NOW...

The most important point would be that why the hell all those pissing contests between armies have been coming out from muslim members? I seriously think of starting the thread "Top 5 Most powerful Catholic militaries" or "Who has the best trained army in Protestant world"

As long as you guys compare and compete yourselves with Muslim World whose 60% of them are in turmoil and don't really have a professional modern military with very few exceptions, you can never be powerful.

This is why we have been competing within NATO, not Muslim World nor ME.*

*Just a final note:

the Turkish Armed Forces is not included in any classification group based on the religious, ethnical group of people. Turkish Armed Forces is an organization of the Turkish Nation who can not be classified individually as Muslim nor Turkic. We are a single body and together we are Turkey. Please refrain from adding Turkey in any pissing contest based on religion.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mike_Brando

xenon54 said:


> Lets get rid of animals in military thread we are in 21st century.


Man these are the real beauties!You know sometimes i feel a little bit jealous on you guys because you have got around 240 of these killer beauties in your inventory.I wish that the Indian Air Force also had a few of these in their kitty but sadly it seems that our Air Chiefs have a never ending fetish for the Russian aircrafts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Neptune said:


> *All due respect, UN Peacekeeping is a joke. In times of conflict, your troops won't be operating as "peacekeepers".*
> 
> *AND NOW...
> 
> The most important point would be that why the hell all those pissing contests between armies have been coming out from muslim members? I seriously think of starting the thread "Top 5 Most powerful Catholic militaries" or "Who has the best trained army in Protestant world"
> 
> As long as you guys compare and compete yourselves with Muslim World whose 60% of them are in turmoil and don't really have a professional modern military with very few exceptions, you can never be powerful.
> 
> This is why we have been competing within NATO, not Muslim World nor ME.*


Very well said.
Although I like the Turkish military endeavor for self dependence, and I hold the Turkish armed forces and mostly the Turkish fighting spirit in high esteem. I truly believe that Egypt has the most extensive and comprehensive experience of war (1973: The biggest Tank battle since WW2, some of the biggest aerial combats since the Korea and Vietnam wars, some of the biggest artillery duals and use since WW2, First SAM air defenses in combat, as well as sophisticated anti tank weapons down to commando raids and hand to hand combat.) and can be counted as one of the best trained armies in the world in a true sense.


----------



## Mike_Brando

T-123456 said:


> Teach,really the comments your countrymen make sometimes.
> They can be happy that there are people like the Teach and some others.


Sir with all due respect have you seen the recent comments made by your compatriot Sultan Erdogen in the Indian Defense Section!He has been constantly mocking our country and it's armed forces and always comparing ours with yours and blabbering that the Indian armed forces are poorly trained in comparison with Turkey and so on.So if you feel agitated over some silly comments made by a few Indian members in this thread imagine how much agitation we must have felt every time your fellow compatriot openly defame and discredit our Armed Forces.So is it safe to assume that all the Turkish members in this forum are hostile towards our country based on the one person!!


----------



## Neptune

Mike_Brando said:


> Sir with all due respect have you seen the recent comments made by your compatriot Sultan Erdogen in the Indian Defense Section!He has been constantly mocking our country and it's armed forces and always comparing ours with yours and blabbering that the Indian armed forces are poorly trained in comparison with Turkey and so on.So if you feel agitated over some silly comments made by a few Indian members in this thread imagine how much agitation we must have felt every time your fellow compatriot openly defame and discredit our Armed Forces.So is it safe to assume that all the Turkish members in this forum are hostile towards our country based on the one person!!



Bro..Sultan Erdoğan is a troll. We have catched him several times. He's definitely not Turkish. He's probably Pakistani.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-123456

Mike_Brando said:


> Sir with all due respect have you seen the recent comments made by your compatriot Sultan Erdogen in the Indian Defense Section!He has been constantly mocking our country and it's armed forces and always comparing ours with yours and blabbering that the Indian armed forces are poorly trained in comparison with Turkey and so on.So if you feel agitated over some silly comments made by a few Indian members in this thread imagine how much agitation we must have felt every time your fellow compatriot openly defame and discredit our Armed Forces.So is it safe to assume that all the Turkish members in this forum are hostile towards our country based on the one person!!


Did you notice how many times Turkish members stated that Sultan Erdogan is NOT a Turkish member?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

T-123456 said:


> Did you notice how many times Turkish members stated that Sultan Erdogan is NOT a Turkish member?


Okay so he might be a false flagger but did you also notice the fact that Ranjeet(the Indian member who you thought was trolling) actually offered an apology to you for making a typo!


----------



## T-123456

Mike_Brando said:


> Okay so he might be a false flagger but did you also notice the fact that Ranjeet(the Indian member who you thought was trolling) actually offered an apology to you for making a typo!


Yes and i accepted it,so why your comment?


----------



## KingMamba

Neptune said:


> Bro..Sultan Erdoğan is a troll. We have catched him several times. He's definitely not Turkish. He's probably Pakistani.



Ask Horus to do an ip test, that being said sultan erdogan is 100% right in his assessments.


----------



## Mike_Brando

T-123456 said:


> Yes and i accepted it,so why your comment?


I only commented because you accused some of us for disrespecting your country and thought that they were trolling.The fact is that most of the Indian members here actually admire Turkey for being a powerful and secular country with a strong military capability in the Middle-Eastern region.We have got nothing against you or your country.So i wonder why you made this sudden accusation!!


----------



## Viking 63

I think its Afghanistan  Who the heck started this Bull Crap.


----------



## Mercenary

Adding Bangladesh to the list of countries has turned a serious thread into a total joke.

The Muslim Majority Countries Contenders should be:

Turkey
Egypt
Iran
Pakistan
Saudi Arabia
Others


----------



## T-123456

Mike_Brando said:


> I only commented because you accused some of us for disrespecting your country and thought that they were trolling.The fact is that most of the Indian members here actually admire Turkey for being a powerful and secular country with a strong military capability in the Middle-Eastern region.We have got nothing against you or your country.So i wonder why you made this sudden accusation!!


What accusation,so i shouldnt answer to such a comment in the first place and just let it go?
You ok?
If someone said that about your country,you wouldnt comment on it?
What is it you are trying to achieve here,do tell?


----------



## tesla

what is problem of turk members . sultan erdoğan %100 turk


----------



## T-123456

tesla said:


> what is problem of turk members . sultan erdoğan %100 turk


No,he is not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Mike_Brando said:


> Sir with all due respect have you seen the recent comments made by your compatriot Sultan Erdogen in the Indian Defense Section!



God !....That guy is not Turkish..he's a false flagger...



tesla said:


> what is problem of turk members . sultan erdoğan %100 turk


And mods are not banning him....

@Hakan what should we do bro ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bong

Neptune said:


> *All due respect, UN Peacekeeping is a joke. In times of conflict, your troops won't be operating as "peacekeepers".*
> 
> *AND NOW...
> 
> The most important point would be that why the hell all those pissing contests between armies have been coming out from muslim members? I seriously think of starting the thread "Top 5 Most powerful Catholic militaries" or "Who has the best trained army in Protestant world"
> 
> As long as you guys compare and compete yourselves with Muslim World whose 60% of them are in turmoil and don't really have a professional modern military with very few exceptions, you can never be powerful.
> 
> This is why we have been competing within NATO, not Muslim World nor ME.*
> 
> *Just a final note:
> 
> the Turkish Armed Forces is not included in any classification group based on the religious, ethnical group of people. Turkish Armed Forces is an organization of the Turkish Nation who can not be classified individually as Muslim nor Turkic. We are a single body and together we are Turkey. Please refrain from adding Turkey in any pissing contest based on religion.*



Dont take this poster seriously. He is a naive person.
There are some mullah teachings. All Muslims are same. Muslims will unite against jew/christians
He must have gone very deep into that. Chill

Apart from this he just mean from a shallow knowledge of professionalism and training of forces
In which BD force is really good.



Mercenary said:


> Adding Bangladesh to the list of countries has turned a serious thread into a total joke.
> 
> The Muslim Majority Countries Contenders should be:
> 
> Turkey
> Egypt
> Iran
> Pakistan
> Saudi Arabia
> Others


----------



## Hashshāshīn

As you can see, Indians are a cancer to this forum.


----------



## rmi5

BD is stronk 
Seriously, 26.6% for BD?!!!


----------



## Hashshāshīn

rmi5 said:


> BD is stronk
> Seriously, 26.6% for BD?!!!


Indians up to trolling as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mercenary

rmi5 said:


> BD is stronk
> Seriously, 26.6% for BD?!!!



Everyone just started voting for Bangladesh because it was so silly to include Bangladesh in such a list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Hashshāshīn said:


> Indians up to trolling as usual.


Why they vote for BD? 



Mercenary said:


> Everyone just started voting for Bangladesh because it was so silly to include Bangladesh in such a list.


uhhh, got it now, bro.
Thanks


----------



## Hashshāshīn

rmi5 said:


> Why they vote for BD?
> 
> 
> uhhh, got it now, bro.
> Thanks


Just voting for the weakest one to make the poll useless.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bong

Mercenary said:


> Everyone just started voting for Bangladesh because it was so silly to include Bangladesh in such a list.



Didnt you see what the op written in start of the thread. You are seriously insulting Bangladesh.


----------



## rmi5

Bong said:


> Didnt you see what the op written in start of the thread. You are seriously insulting Bangladesh.


It is not about insulting, bro. BD is not in par with other listed countries


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Bong said:


> Didnt you see what the op written in start of the thread. You are seriously insulting Bangladesh.


If the truth is insulting, then that's your problem, not his.


----------



## FaujHistorian

Hashshāshīn said:


> Just voting for the weakest one to make the poll useless.



Yeap

or to simply drag over the hot Pakistani posters over hot coals by pushing down Pakistani army. ahahah.


----------



## TOPGUN

Pakistan , Turkey and Iran simple as that not in any order just my thought and from proven records .


----------



## Aepsilons

A close tie between Turkey and Pakistan. Both have impressive armed forces. But , remember, Pakistan is the only nuclear powered Muslim-majority Nation State.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arya Desa

Hashshāshīn said:


> As you can see, Indians are a cancer to this forum.



says the african.


----------



## Bong

rmi5 said:


> It is not about insulting, bro. BD is not in par with other listed countries



The point is you dont know of BD training. I said first this thread opener is a naive person.
And BD training and professionalism is really good. The thread is not about military capability
I dont want to see insults of BD for a naive poster



Hashshāshīn said:


> If the truth is insulting, then that's your problem, not his.


----------



## Hashshāshīn

FaujHistorian said:


> Yeap
> 
> or to simply drag over the hot Pakistani posters over hot coals by pushing down Pakistani army. ahahah.


It just shows how obsessed they are, even though they like to act like they are not bothered with Pakistani affairs. More Indians than Pakistanis on a Pakistani Defence forum. 

Conversely, I don't think there is even one Middle Easterner or Pakistani on an Indian forum. I don't think anyone cares what goes on in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FaujHistorian

rmi5 said:


> It is not about insulting, bro. BD is not in par with other listed countries



As usual I agree with you Agha. 

However I have refrained from this thread in order not to antagonize my brothers from the listed countries. 

it is kind of emotional topic where military history and contemporary force structure is not worth considering. 

This thread is more like 5th grade boys in the gym shower, comparing themselves with others and claim "mine is bigger" mine is bigger, mine is bigger. hahaha.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

These threads are always entertaining.




FaujHistorian said:


> This thread is more like 5th grade boys in the gym shower, comparing themselves with others and claim "mine is bigger" mine is bigger, mine is bigger. hahaha.


Yeah Exactly!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Bong said:


> The point is you dont know of BD training. I said first this thread opener is a naive person.
> And BD training and professionalism is really good. The thread is not about military capability
> I dont want to see insults of BD for a naive poster


It may well be good and professional. But not more than Turkey, or Iran, or Pakistan. No one is insulting anyone. Grow a pair and stop being a bitch.


----------



## Bong

Hashshāshīn said:


> It may well be good and professional. But not more than Turkey, or Iran, or Pakistan. No one is insulting anyone. Grow a pair and stop being a bitch.



Indians voted it. No one is saying BD force is above those countries. But BD force professionalism has all the capability to include in that list. I was replying to another person for this.



Mercenary said:


> Everyone just started voting for Bangladesh because it was so silly to include Bangladesh in such a list.


----------



## A.M.

I'm here for the PA circle jerk.


----------



## Jungibaaz

US armed forces are the best currently '''in''' the Muslim world. 

/thread
/ouch
/gone too far

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## FaujHistorian

Jungibaaz said:


> US armed forces are the best currently '''in''' the Muslim world.
> 
> /thread
> /ouch
> /gone too far



now you say it. hahaha

Seriously!


I hope everyone understands this important fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

war khan said:


> @Zarvan @Desert Fox @Irfan Baloch
> What do u guys say abt this?


my vote was for Bahrain forces, they are the best and have proven record of taking out terrorist protesters , medics and doctors that were way much in large numbers and were causing noise pollution.
the bravery of Bahrain forces inspired so many Pakistanis that they became Islamic mercenaries and happily took out those evil protesters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

FaujHistorian said:


> As usual I agree with you Agha.
> 
> However I have refrained from this thread in order not to antagonize my brothers from the listed countries.
> 
> it is kind of emotional topic where military history and contemporary force structure is not worth considering.
> 
> This thread is more like 5th grade boys in the gym shower, comparing themselves with others and claim "mine is bigger" mine is bigger, mine is bigger. hahaha.




LOL! But some will say "Proof?" "Proof?" "Proof?!"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kloitra

Hashshāshīn said:


> As you can see, Indians are a cancer to this forum.


You are right, Indians trolled such an informative, objective thread!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Irfan Baloch said:


> my vote was for Bahrain forces, they are the best and have proven record of taking out terrorist protesters , medics and doctors that were way much in large numbers and were causing noise pollution.
> the bravery of Bahrain forces inspired so many Pakistanis that they became Islamic mercenaries and happily took out those evil protesters



Some countries that were not listed and should be :

1. Jordanian

2. Algerian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

ranjeet said:


> what's about it? can't compete with the mukti Bahini?


imagine that, Bangladeshis defteated Pakistani army when they didnt even have a country 
now they have their own country and a strong polevalt team they wan launch massive assault on even India and go on a conquest conquering entire Islamic world, as is a first step of any famous and glorious "Muslim" ruler who spend 99 percent of his life killing and concerning fellow Muslims and then does a token wars with the "Kafirs" and the Muslim historians write in his praise for centuries to come

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

jaunty said:


> Voted for Bangladesh.


Of course, no surprises there.


----------



## Zarvan

Khalid Newazi said:


> I am not talking about who has the best weapons or equipments but rather just who are best trained for combat. The ones who are best at developing battle strategies and switching to new plan in the heat of battle. Ability to fight war at an unknown territory and adaptability and EDUCATION.
> 
> I know the Arab armies have poor training, they couldn't fight of the Israelis, militants like ISIS or militias like that of Yemen (Saudi Arabia and the Yemeni Army are sweating to beat them) or FSA.
> 
> That leaves Pakistan, Iran, Turkey and Bangladesh (has to maintain high training standards due to UN peace-keeping missions).
> 
> NOTE: Please keep your hate preaching and propaganda comments to yourself as this is thread for purely educational (to learn) purpose.


Trained its definately Pakistan no one else even comes close not even Turkey and Bangladesh is far far away


----------



## Aepsilons

Zarvan said:


> Trained its definately Pakistan no one else even comes close not even Turkey and Bangladesh is far far away



Both are inheritors of two great Empires. The Turks are the descendants of the Ottoman Empire. Pakistan being the inheritor of the Mughal Empire.....Both have a glorious military history.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kompromat

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Both are inheritors of two great Empires. The Turks are the descendants of the Ottoman Empire. Pakistan being the inheritor of the Mughal Empire.....Both have a glorious military history.



You just sparked the gasoline canister, good luck

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jaunty

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Pakistan being the inheritor of the Mughal Empire



This will make a lot of people happy here.  Exhibit 1 ^^^^

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons

Horus said:


> You just sparked the gasoline canister, good luck





I even remember reading that Turks served under the first Mughal Emperor, Zahir-ud-din Muhammad Babur the Great.

In the height of the Mughal Empire's power, her Zenith was so large , that it was the richest Empire at the time due to its administrative ability .

Mughal Empire was even larger than the Ottoman Empire.....



jaunty said:


> This will make a lot of people happy here.  Exhibit 1 ^^^^



It is. Since the army of Emperor Babur the Great were central Asians as well as conscripts from present day Pakistan.

They literally subdued the Rajputs , who became their allies and helped conquer the whole of the Indian subcontinent .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

Nihonjin1051 said:


> even remember reading that Turks served under the first Mughal Emperor, Zahir-ud-din Muhammad Babur the Great.
> In the height of the Mughal Empire's power, her Zenith was so large , that it was the richest Empire at the time due to its administrative ability .
> Mughal Empire was even larger than the Ottoman Empire...



Mughals are Turkic....our kin. 

Also Ottoman Empire was bigger than Mughal Empire. 
List of largest empires - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Aepsilons

Sinan said:


> Mughals are Turkic....our kin.



Babur was Turkic in language, but he was a Mongol by blood.

The founding Emperors of the Mughal Dynasty then intermarried with the daughters of the Rajas who swore fealty under them.

You can say, the later Mughal Emperors such as Shah Jahan were already mixed. They would have looked like preset day Pakistani men in Karachi or Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FaujHistorian

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Both are inheritors of two great Empires. The Turks are the descendants of the Ottoman Empire. Pakistan being the inheritor of the Mughal Empire.....Both have a glorious military history.




Pakistani army could have been 100 times better. 

unfortunately our educated urban elite from Lahore and Karachi keep on distracting it from its true place on global stage. 

Why?

Our educated urban elite from Lahore and Karachi have been trying very hard to turn this secular institution into an Islamist institution. 

PA has hurt itself in the name of Kashmir. 

1965 shenanigans in kashmir robbed us from vibrant economy and global role. 

And 1971 practically killed PA's fighting spirit. 

However those wars are behind us. The last big name general from pre-1971 war fiasco days (Gen. Kiyani) has retired. 

Gen. Rahil is now the new and true face of vibrant and confident PA. 

Even now few politicians are $tpid enough to drag army into political affairs, without realizing that PA should never be pulled into politician's game of throne. 

it hurts PA big time, within Pakistan and internationally.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jaggu

Sinan said:


> Mughals are Turkic....our kin.
> 
> Also Ottoman Empire was bigger than Mughal Empire.
> List of largest empires - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


But Mughal empire was richer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Jaggu said:


> But Mughal empire was richer



The Richest. The Mughal Empire also had excellent centralized government. They perfected the tax system.

Not to mention how Mughal Emperors were great at infrastructure building such as roads, regional forts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FaujHistorian

Nihonjin1051 said:


> The Richest. The Mughal Empire also had excellent centralized government. They perfected the tax system.
> 
> Not to mention how Mughal Emperors were great at infrastructure building such as roads, regional forts.



Moghal downfall came due to two major factors. 

1. utter lack of succession policies
2. Shah Jehan's stupid wars in Central Asia.

Succession wars and Central Asian wars truly drained government's finances.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeri440

Indonesia, simply because they don't have conscription.


----------



## INDIC

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Pakistan being the inheritor of the Mughal Empire.....Both have a glorious military history.



other movement Pakistanis will tell you difference between Indus Valley and Ganga Valley.


----------



## FaujHistorian

INDIC said:


> other movement Pakistanis will tell you difference between Indus Valley and Ganga Valley.




Ganga Valley politicians brought down Moghal era mosque and killed 2000 Muslims in riots. 

India's ruling party now was the main instigator and sloganeer against Moghal inheritance. 

Thus the difference. 

Hope you understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

Nihonjin1051 said:


> the richest Empire at the time due to its administrative ability .



The sub continent was already rich, in fact the richest area in the world way before the mughals.

Voted for our Bangladesh!


----------



## FaujHistorian

TejasMk3 said:


> The sub continent was already rich, in fact the richest area in the world way before the mughals.



compared to whom?

Specific regions / ruling dynasties please.


----------



## Jf Thunder

ranjeet said:


> You have no answer, so I will let you be .. still Bangladesh is on close second and Pakistan a distant third.


what?



Bong said:


> I have all replies for you but no time now. I have all versions of history. You cant question BD.
> BD didnt attack first. 25th march night pak soldiers started first attack and then we started retaliation.


yes it was Operation Search light, which as meant to clean out Hindus and those agents of the IA and Mukhti Bani which were causing problems for Pakistan, you chose to side with the rebels instead of your own Army, hence you were separated, you got your country on a cultural and language basis, we are and always will remain the nation which was build on Islam, The Islamic Republic of Pakistan 

TURKEY LEADING, woohoo



Sinan said:


> Lol, i know you are joking but let me be serious.
> My real reaction would be "I don't know" .... there are several countries in the list and i don't know each one's traning quality.. and i doubt rest of the 150 people whom voted this poll, knows either.
> So a meaningless evaluation going on here.


but the Turkish Army dudes look so cool, so its all that matters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max Pain

Lord Aizen said:


> But Pakistan is trailing at third place ... It's a stiff competition between BD & Turkey.
> 1.Bangladesh --- 29 votes
> 2.Turkey---- 26 votes
> 3.Pakistan --- 15 votes.



set aside the votes by Indians and then we'll the real figures.


----------



## PARAS

*India* is the muslim nation with best trained military


----------



## TejasMk3

FaujHistorian said:


> compared to whom?









They inherited a very very rich economy, which is what I was trying to say.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mirzah

Jf Thunder said:


> what?
> 
> 
> yes it was Operation Search light, which as meant to clean out Hindus and those agents of the IA and Mukhti Bani which were causing problems for Pakistan, you chose to side with the rebels instead of your own Army, hence you were separated, you got your country on a cultural and language basis, we are and always will remain the nation which was build on Islam, The Islamic Republic of Pakistan
> 
> TURKEY LEADING, woohoo
> 
> 
> but the Turkish Army dudes look so cool, so its all that matters


Islam religion is a big part of our identity as well as bengali culture. Our present borders were created in 1947 not in 1971.Biggest supporters of partition were bengalis. Without Islam there would be no country called Bangladesh today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

Mirzah said:


> Islam religion is a big part of our identity as well as bengali culture. Our present borders were created in 1947 not in 1971.Biggest supporters of partition were bengalis. Without Islam there would be no country called Bangladesh today.


no the Borders of East and West Pakistan were created on 14 August 1947, your borders were created in 1971, you cannot refuse that, i said it before and i will say it again, you are a Muslim majority area no doubt, but Pakistan was created so Muslims could live free from the fear of non Muslims and could practice their religion, while Bangladesh was created so that Bengali's could live free of fear of West Pakistanis, not religion, cuz the West Pakistanis did not stop you from religion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maira La

Voted for Pakistan. Why the furk are you guys voting for Bangladesh? You guys stupid? ;p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirzah

Jf Thunder said:


> no the Borders of East and West Pakistan were created on 14 August 1947, your borders were created in 1971,


I meant partition of bengal, borders didn't change, same since 47. Just as we wanted.



Jf Thunder said:


> Pakistan was created so Muslims could live free from the fear of non Muslims and could practice their religion, while Bangladesh was created so that Bengali's could live free of fear of West Pakistanis


which bengalis? Muslim bengalis, Islam is important for our identity as a separate nation, Islam is our state religion in constitution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prayas

Macchi khaate jao Bangladesh ko vote karte jao


----------



## Jf Thunder

Mirzah said:


> I meant partition of bengal, borders didn't change, same since 47. Just as we wanted.


yes you just separated from West Pakistan, thats all and renamed yourself Bangladesh



Mirzah said:


> which bengalis? Muslim bengalis, Islam is important for our identity as a separate nation, Islam is our state religion in constitution.


why dont you get it, you separated from a country that was created in the name of Islam, on the basis of cultural differences and in addition to that, you took help from Non Muslims against Muslims 
.


----------



## BDforever

Jf Thunder said:


> why dont you get it, you separated from a country that was created in the name of Islam, on the basis of cultural differences and in addition to that, you took help from Non Muslims against Muslims
> .


if there was no discrimination, we would have been together


----------



## faisal6309

I think Turkey is one first and Pakistan is on second.


----------



## srshkmr

The one who jumps higher than the fence gets my vote so its definitely to BD of course  ...

but my personal opinion would be 
1.Pakistan
2.Iran
3.Turkey (coz i think turkey is too over rated)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shinigami

BD still #2. c'mon guys vote for BD


----------



## Arya Desa

Jungibaaz said:


> US armed forces are the best currently '''in''' the Muslim world.
> 
> /thread
> /ouch
> /gone too far



5 week ban for trolling. 



Nihonjin1051 said:


> Both are inheritors of two great Empires. The Turks are the descendants of the Ottoman Empire. Pakistan being the inheritor of the Mughal Empire.....Both have a glorious military history.



Wrong. Most pakistanis are muslim Punjabis, who held the lowest strata in the Mughal empire. To say they are the inheritor of the Mughal Empire is to say the black slave is the inheritor to the American empire, or the Indochinese are the inheritor of the French Empire, it is completely wrong statement.


----------



## farhan_9909

Arya Desa said:


> 5 week ban for trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Most pakistanis are muslim Punjabis, who held the lowest strata in the Mughal empire. To say they are the inheritor of the Mughal Empire is to say the black slave is the inheritor to the American empire, or the Indochinese are the inheritor of the French Empire, it is completely wrong statement.



Asking from an indian about pakistan is like asking someone about his cruel ex boss.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Narashima

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Both are inheritors of two great Empires. The Turks are the descendants of the Ottoman Empire. Pakistan being the inheritor of the Mughal Empire.....Both have a glorious military history.


BD too is inheritor of mughal empire


----------



## indushek

I went with the flow and voted for Bangladesh.


----------



## alaungphaya

If Bangladesh wins, does it mean whoever beats BD is 'King of the Muslims'?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## senses

How come a superpower like Bangladesh is lagging behind

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mercenary

senses said:


> How come a superpower like Bangladesh is lagging behind



Many people are not aware of the superb training of the Bangladeshi Armed Forces.


----------



## Kompromat

Azeri440 said:


> Indonesia, simply because they don't have conscription.



Pakistan doesn't have conscription either.


----------



## Bong

alaungphaya said:


> If Bangladesh wins, does it mean whoever beats BD is 'King of the Muslims'?



It means whoever wins the vote will lead the united Muslim army invasion later.

Are you too much eager to face the wrath of Muslim force


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> Pakistan doesn't have conscription either.


Its Pakistan than Turkey and than other countries


----------



## atatwolf

Zarvan said:


> Its Pakistan than Turkey and than other countries


Ok, so next time Pakistan can give us training, instead of Turkish military giving training to Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani E

I voted Pakistan because Bangladesh is still secretly part of Pakistan, and we all know Bangladesh's military has the most experience when it comes to fighting wars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

Bong said:


> It means whoever wins the vote will lead the united Muslim army invasion later.
> 
> Are you too much eager to face the wrath of Muslim force



Who would the Muslim army invade?


----------



## Bong

alaungphaya said:


> Who would the Muslim army invade?



Starts with Myanmar


----------



## alaungphaya

Bong said:


> Starts with Myanmar


 That's a shame.


----------



## Kompromat

atatwolf said:


> Ok, so next time Pakistan can give us training, instead of Turkish military giving training to Pakistan



Turkey doesn't train Pakistani armed forces. Our military cooperation at all levels with Turkey is in a 'Joint training framework'. Biannual exercises, exchange of officers and fighter pilots etc.

Turkish Army is very professional but it hasn't seen the level of combat Pakistan Army has post WW-II. PA would be ranked better in warfare experiance and strategic force application options. Pakistani forces have the option of 'nuclear posturing' to attain detterence, Turkey is tied up to NATO in that case.

The factor which is why i ranked Turkey higher than Pakistan was in a strictly conventional sense and mainly due to the NATO training regimes Turkey applies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Top 3: Turkey, Pakistan, Egypt.
4: Iran.
------ big gap ----
everyone else

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## senses

Shit just got real... Pakistan took the lead from Bangladesh.


----------



## alaungphaya

Jokes aside, don't some of the Arab countries like Saudi, UAE, Kuwait etc. get a mention? They are very professional services that liase with the US aren't they?


----------



## senses

^ they have really good equipment but common sense is really hard to find among arabs.


----------



## FaujHistorian

TejasMk3 said:


> View attachment 140135
> 
> 
> They inherited a very very rich economy, which is what I was trying to say.




Very colorful chart. thank you. 

I am seeing rainbows when I close my eyes. hahaha



Ok but this chart is utterly wrong and misguided and developed mainly from Chinese perspective. 

The bottom 4-5 countries should not even be there. 

What must be included in clear terms is Egyptians, Greeks, Ottomans, and most importantly Romans. 


Hope you agree.


----------



## TejasMk3

FaujHistorian said:


> Very colorful chart. thank you.
> 
> I am seeing rainbows when I close my eyes. hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Ok but this chart is utterly wrong and misguided and developed mainly from Chinese perspective.
> 
> The bottom 4-5 countries should not even be there.
> 
> What must be included in clear terms is Egyptians, Greeks, Ottomans, and most importantly Romans.
> 
> 
> Hope you agree.


They are, Look at the top.


----------



## FaujHistorian

TejasMk3 said:


> They are, Look at the top.



I did. 

Romans not there. 

Even though they were the grandest civilization in human history.


----------



## TejasMk3

FaujHistorian said:


> I did.
> 
> Romans not there.


"Italy" the blue part?


----------



## jay89

Turkey if am not biased
Pakistan if i am biased
PAKISTAN 2ND if i am not biased.


----------



## Zarvan

Because off wars we have fought and insurgency we have faced our trianing has improved a lot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bong

senses said:


> Shit just got real... Pakistan took the lead from Bangladesh.



Ok, Bangladesh is back again


----------



## Slayer786

Bong said:


> Really. Bangladesh doing good
> Indians rigging the vote




what did u expect?
that indians would actually vote for Pakistan.


----------



## Bong

Slayer786 said:


> what did u expect?
> that indians would actually vote for Pakistan.



Well some BD members purposefully declared BD is an Indian state now. And Indian members accepted that willingly.
According to this, if BD wins then India wins. As Indians cant vote for their country.

In between, I wont deny this pleasure


----------



## Gandhara

Bong said:


> Well some BD members purposefully declared BD is an Indian state now. And Indian members accepted that willingly.
> According to this, if BD wins then India wins. As Indians cant vote for their country.
> 
> In between, I wont deny this pleasure



so if you are a Indian state will you vote for CONgress?


----------



## Frogman

senses said:


> ^ they have really good equipment but common sense is really hard to find among arabs.



Speaking of common sense, you just generalized around 500 million people. Well done.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jf Thunder

BDforever said:


> if there was no discrimination, we would have been together


nope, it wouldnt be possible for us to stay together


----------



## Jf Thunder

atatwolf said:


> Ok, so next time Pakistan can give us training, instead of Turkish military giving training to Pakistan


lol, bro no need to get so sensitive, we both teach each other many things, this is a troll thread, so chill, thats why many people are voting for Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bong

Gandhara said:


> so if you are a Indian state will you vote for CONgress?



We have Hasina and Mamata. No need of Rahul


----------



## AbidM

BANGLADESH COMING FIRST WITH A BIG BANG!!!


----------



## My-Analogous

Turkey and Pakistan both are professional, but i vote Turkey because they have batter hardware's then Pakistan


----------



## jaunty

AbidM said:


> BANGLADESH COMING FIRST WITH A BIG BANG!!!



Thank me on that, I started the trend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Sinan said:


> God !....That guy is not Turkish..he's a false flagger...
> 
> 
> And mods are not banning him....
> 
> @Hakan what should we do bro ??


I think people like him because he is active in the pakistani sections. IDK I would just get him to change his name and flags.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bong

jaunty said:


> Thank me on that, I started the trend.



You started. But your countrymen betrayed. They didnt vote for BD at last moments.
Now tell them to vote for BD  Its losing again. Remember if BD wins India wins (Jamaati logic)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CyberForce786

My vote is for Pakistan....

Pakistan Military has survive many deadliest blows from enemy countries and also has paid very high price for the fatal mistakes of local politician, what I meant to say is, Pakistan Military is not only capable of defending or waging war against several time bigger enemy but also it is very much capable of fighting counter insurgency and rapidly increasing its skills in modern war machines….


----------



## cranwerkhan

sree45 said:


> Every nation says their military is the best trained in the world. Now, how would you measure it?
> 
> You can debate about which is the best equipped military but debating about their training and discipline would result in nothing but a d*** measuring contest.



By the way indian dick size is smallest in the world..


----------



## Desert Fox

war khan said:


> @Zarvan @Desert Fox @Irfan Baloch
> What do u guys say abt this?


That must be a joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

war khan said:


> @Zarvan @Desert Fox @Irfan Baloch
> What do u guys say abt this?


No body can do nothing about jokers if we talk about training than Pakistan because off its experience and morale and kind off terrains in which we fight the enemy we are number one than comes Turkey than its Egypt and Jordan and than Algeria and Indonesia and Malaysia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prayas

Bangladesh takes lead good going


----------



## Norwegian

Voted for Israel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Bangladesh leading again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Icewolf

Obviously Pakistan no doubt


----------



## Shinigami

Yes. Bangladesh is back


----------



## Lord ZeN

Bangladesh is back with a bang ... They are leading now


----------



## Mujahid Memon

Ofcourse Pakistan Army

Bhala yeh bhi koi puchney wali baat hai


----------



## 45'22'

Some please declare d results

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord ZeN

45'22' said:


> Some please declare d results


Please let our Supa Power BD increase the lead ... before declaring the results.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Lord Aizen said:


> Please let our Supa Power BD increase the lead ... before declaring the results.


Bangladesh is leading only

Why do you I asked to declare the results now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord ZeN

45'22' said:


> Bangladesh is leading only
> 
> Why do you I asked to declare the results now


But i'm sure that they will increase the lead by 1250 votes ... Nobody should have any doubt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## s.k

i was silent/offline/unreg/ reader of this forum since 3 years, i just reg for voting here my country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Welcome to pdf Khan sahab


s.k said:


> i was silent/offline/unreg/ reader of this forum since 3 years, i just reg for voting here my country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

45'22' said:


> Bangladesh is leading only
> 
> Why do you I asked to declare the results now



Let's make BD victorious by huge margin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saurav

Bangladesh all the way... No other Islamic country comes close to BD's military.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zawar Mian

*Turkey *


----------



## Lord ZeN

BD is now leading by a good margin ...  @Bong @BDforever @Khalid Newazi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

Of course Bangladesh Army is well trained. Go figure - Terrorism is the main threat of Muslim countries and which country managed to arrestand hang all its Terror leaders in primary stage around 2004-2005 using its army intelligence. Pakistan army is fighting a war because it was incapable of finishing it in early stage.


----------



## cranwerkhan

Obviously PAKISTAN


----------



## My-Analogous

Bangladesh don't have proper hardware and Turkey have best hardware in Muslim world follow by Pakistan. By the help of Indian this may be win by Bangladesh but in real world Bangladesh is nothing compare to Turkey followed by Pakistan, Iran, S.A, Syria, Algeria etc. and Bangladesh rank is 56 in Global firepower

World Military Strength Comparison

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

ghazaliy2k said:


> Bangladesh don't have proper hardware and Turkey have best hardware in Muslim world follow by Pakistan. By the help of Indian this may be win by Bangladesh but in real world Bangladesh is nothing compare to Turkey followed by Pakistan, Iran, S.A, Syria, Algeria etc. and Bangladesh rank is 56 in Global firepower
> 
> Global Firepower Military Ranks - 2014


1. the thread was for fun, you took it seriously 
2. Global Firepower site is not creditable source, many faults.
latest example: Putting Austria ahead of many countries, which should be well below

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

at the VOTING RESULTS 

Salon Indians - @Sidak @JanjaWeed @45'22' @scorpionx tumhe nhi sudharna..........pehle HASINA ko RIG krke jitaya ab yeh...........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## My-Analogous

arp2041 said:


> at the VOTING RESULTS
> 
> Salon Indians - @Sidak @JanjaWeed @45'22' @scorpionx tumhe nhi sudharna..........pehle HASINA ko RIG krke jitaya ab yeh...........



Something is built in and never change

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bong

arp2041 said:


> at the VOTING RESULTS
> 
> Salon Indians - @Sidak @JanjaWeed @45'22' @scorpionx tumhe nhi sudharna..........pehle HASINA ko RIG krke jitaya ab yeh...........



Quote some more. We dont want any Indian votes wasted. BD should win by a clear margin 



ghazaliy2k said:


> Bangladesh don't have proper hardware and Turkey have best hardware in Muslim world follow by Pakistan. By the help of Indian this may be win by Bangladesh but in real world Bangladesh is nothing compare to Turkey followed by Pakistan, Iran, S.A, Syria, Algeria etc. and Bangladesh rank is 56 in Global firepower
> 
> World Military Strength Comparison



The thread is about military training and professionalism not strength. Money and equipments doesn't ensure all.
And about military training no one has a clear idea of any force.
Arab countries have greater toys but they are unable use them properly. BD has no terrorism or separation movement now because of this military people. Im not saying our Army is best in world. But they are professional and disciplined.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhara

dear Indian members why are you not even allowing pakistan to be on top even on their forum , why this Kolavari di

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Bong said:


> Quote some more. We dont want any Indian votes wasted. BD should win by a clear margin



@levina @SarthakGanguly @ExtraOdinary @scorpionx @Ravi Nair @anant_s @Indischer @nair @Robinhood Pandey @Roybot @jaunty @Abingdonboy @sancho @Srinivas @gslv mk3 @halupridol @Dash @MohitV @Skull and Bones @acetophenol @IND151 @HariPrasad @he-man @Guynextdoor2 @eowyn @Tridibans @sms @my2cents @jarves @Rajaraja Chola @XiNiX@Android@nik22 @OrionHunter @Star Wars @Nair saab @Indo-guy @Brahmos_2 @desert warrior @gslv @Mike_Brando @oFFbEAT @GR!FF!N @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @Bang Galore @Dillinger @AUSTERLITZ @sandy_3126 @Dem!god @Kurama @zip @wolfschanzze @RKO @ni8mare @JD_In @illusion8 @kaku1 @blood @ranjeet @GURU DUTT @rockstarIN @IndoUS @SR-91@danish_vij @kaykay @Black Widow @StormShadow @kurup @raja hindustani @noksss @TejasMk3 @shuntmaster @sreekumar @45'22' @danger007 @Nova2 @chhota bheem @janon @anonymus @GORKHALI @Tshering22 @SledgeHammer @Sardar Singh @FNFAL @ptltejas @scorpionx @SarthakGanguly @Sidak @levina @thesolar65 @INDIC @Saheli


Our policy is to STAND by BD (& rig BD elections), so request you to be consistent with the Indian stand & vote for BD.............

BD ko ek vote kar dala toh life Jhingalala

Reactions: Like Like:
33


----------



## GR!FF!N

arp2041 said:


> @levina @SarthakGanguly @ExtraOdinary @scorpionx @Ravi Nair @anant_s @Indischer @nair @Robinhood Pandey @Roybot @jaunty @Abingdonboy @sancho @Srinivas @gslv mk3 @halupridol @Dash @MohitV @Skull and Bones @acetophenol @IND151 @HariPrasad @he-man @Guynextdoor2 @eowyn @Tridibans @sms @my2cents @jarves @Rajaraja Chola @XiNiX@Android@nik22 @OrionHunter @Star Wars @Nair saab @Indo-guy @Brahmos_2 @desert warrior @gslv @Mike_Brando @oFFbEAT @GR!FF!N @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @Bang Galore @Dillinger @AUSTERLITZ @sandy_3126 @Dem!god @Kurama @zip @wolfschanzze @RKO @ni8mare @JD_In @illusion8 @kaku1 @blood @ranjeet @GURU DUTT @rockstarIN @IndoUS @SR-91@danish_vij @kaykay @Black Widow @StormShadow @kurup @raja hindustani @noksss @TejasMk3 @shuntmaster @sreekumar @45'22' @danger007 @Nova2 @chhota bheem @janon @anonymus @GORKHALI @Tshering22 @SledgeHammer @Sardar Singh @FNFAL @ptltejas @scorpionx @SarthakGanguly @Sidak @levina @thesolar65 @INDIC @Saheli
> 
> 
> Our policy is to STAND by BD (& rig BD elections), so request you to be consistent with the Indian stand & vote for BD.............
> 
> BD ko ek vote kar dala toh life Jhingalala



Bong is trying to drag us into "INTERNAL AFFAIRS OF BD" and will later bash us for this(will say we're rigging elections for Hasina)..we're way too clever Baniyas.when we get discovered,we abandon our mission.no way we're going to vote for BD..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

arp2041 said:


> @levina @SarthakGanguly @ExtraOdinary @scorpionx @Ravi Nair @anant_s @Indischer @nair @Robinhood Pandey @Roybot @jaunty @Abingdonboy @sancho @Srinivas @gslv mk3 @halupridol @Dash @MohitV @Skull and Bones @acetophenol @IND151 @HariPrasad @he-man @Guynextdoor2 @eowyn @Tridibans @sms @my2cents @jarves @Rajaraja Chola @XiNiX@Android@nik22 @OrionHunter @Star Wars @Nair saab @Indo-guy @Brahmos_2 @desert warrior @gslv @Mike_Brando @oFFbEAT @GR!FF!N @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @Bang Galore @Dillinger @AUSTERLITZ @sandy_3126 @Dem!god @Kurama @zip @wolfschanzze @RKO @ni8mare @JD_In @illusion8 @kaku1 @blood @ranjeet @GURU DUTT @rockstarIN @IndoUS @SR-91@danish_vij @kaykay @Black Widow @StormShadow @kurup @raja hindustani @noksss @TejasMk3 @shuntmaster @sreekumar @45'22' @danger007 @Nova2 @chhota bheem @janon @anonymus @GORKHALI @Tshering22 @SledgeHammer @Sardar Singh @FNFAL @ptltejas @scorpionx @SarthakGanguly @Sidak @levina @thesolar65 @INDIC @Saheli
> 
> 
> Our policy is to STAND by BD (& rig BD elections), so request you to be consistent with the Indian stand & vote for BD.............
> 
> BD ko ek vote kar dala toh life Jhingalala




Come on mate, keep this on topic and serious.


It is clear the Turks have the best trained (and equipped) military and by some margin, I have voted as such.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

GR!FF!N said:


> Bong is trying to drag us into "INTERNAL AFFAIRS OF BD" and will later bash us for this(will say we're rigging votes for Hasina)..we're way too clever Baniyas.when we get discovered,we abandon our mission.no way we're going to vote for BD..



Don't worry mate, I will delete all my post after the results............NO SIGN!!


----------



## GR!FF!N

Lord Aizen said:


> BD is now leading by a good margin ...  @Bong @BDforever @Khalid Newazi



damn....atleast they're trying to win in fantasy..


----------



## arp2041

Abingdonboy said:


> Come on mate, keep this on topic and serious.



I can understand mate, but when it's BD - it's never on TOPIC & never SERIOUS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIC

arp2041 said:


> @levina @SarthakGanguly @ExtraOdinary @scorpionx @Ravi Nair @anant_s @Indischer @nair @Robinhood Pandey @Roybot @jaunty @Abingdonboy @sancho @Srinivas @gslv mk3 @halupridol @Dash @MohitV @Skull and Bones @acetophenol @IND151 @HariPrasad @he-man @Guynextdoor2 @eowyn @Tridibans @sms @my2cents @jarves @Rajaraja Chola @XiNiX@Android@nik22 @OrionHunter @Star Wars @Nair saab @Indo-guy @Brahmos_2 @desert warrior @gslv @Mike_Brando @oFFbEAT @GR!FF!N @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @Bang Galore @Dillinger @AUSTERLITZ @sandy_3126 @Dem!god @Kurama @zip @wolfschanzze @RKO @ni8mare @JD_In @illusion8 @kaku1 @blood @ranjeet @GURU DUTT @rockstarIN @IndoUS @SR-91@danish_vij @kaykay @Black Widow @StormShadow @kurup @raja hindustani @noksss @TejasMk3 @shuntmaster @sreekumar @45'22' @danger007 @Nova2 @chhota bheem @janon @anonymus @GORKHALI @Tshering22 @SledgeHammer @Sardar Singh @FNFAL @ptltejas @scorpionx @SarthakGanguly @Sidak @levina @thesolar65 @INDIC @Saheli
> 
> 
> Our policy is to STAND by BD (& rig BD elections), so request you to be consistent with the Indian stand & vote for BD.............
> 
> BD ko ek vote kar dala toh life Jhingalala



Bangladesh ko vote dekar bhari bahumat se vijayi banawe.

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Green Arrow

It has to be between Pakistan and Iran


----------



## GR!FF!N

Abingdonboy said:


> Come on mate, keep this on topic and serious.
> 
> 
> It is clear the Turks have the best trained (and equipped) military and by some margin, I have voted as such.



me too..in reality,they oly lacks nuclear weapons and such.but their conventional weapons are unparallell among muslim countries....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

GR!FF!N said:


> me too..in reality,they oly lacks nuclear weapons and such.but their conventional weapons are unparallell among muslim countries....



Gaddar!!! Desh Drohi...........


----------



## Secret Service

three things needed for good army
1. Money
2. Enemy or threat
3. War experience

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

Turkey
Pakistan
Iran and so on


----------



## GR!FF!N

arp2041 said:


> Gaddar!!! Desh Drohi...........



no LUNGILOVE here..


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

@arp2041 You are a one man BD troll army General

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bong

GR!FF!N said:


> Bong is trying to drag us into "INTERNAL AFFAIRS OF BD" and will later bash us for this(will say we're rigging elections for Hasina)..we're way too clever Baniyas.when we get discovered,we abandon our mission.no way we're going to vote for BD..



No Im too influenced by jamaati stories. And started to dream BD is now part of India.
If BD wins, India wins. So vote for BD 

We want to see here same story as BD election, where there was no opposition


----------



## GR!FF!N

Bong said:


> No Im too influenced by jamaati stories. And started to dream BD is now part of India.
> If BD wins, India wins. So vote for BD
> 
> We want to see here same story as BD election, where there was no opposition




even in that theory,there is loopholes..if BD is part of India,how come BD is in the list with sovereign states??

Secessionist detected....off with his head..


----------



## arp2041

Every Indian Votes twice in every 5 years.

In India He/She votes for Modi & in BD he/she votes for Hasina. PERIOD.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bong

GR!FF!N said:


> even in that theory,there is loopholes..if BD is part of India,how come BD is in the list with sovereign states??
> 
> Secessionist detected....off with his head..



Come on its reality in PDF now. RAW controls BD.


----------



## TejasMk3

arp2041 said:


> Our policy is to STAND by BD (& rig BD elections), so request you to be consistent with the Indian stand & vote for BD.............
> 
> BD ko ek vote kar dala toh life Jhingalala



I have done my duty and stood by our ally Bangladesh! 

Raw trained army is best muslim army!!


----------



## Green Arrow

Can i rectify my vote. I voted for Pakistan first but after going through this thread i realized my mistake. It has to be the BD army as best trained army

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arp2041

Green Arrow said:


> Can i rectify my vote. I voted for Pakistan first but after going through this thread i realized my mistake. It has to be the BD army as best trained army



In LIFE, KNIFE & WIFE we don't get SECOND CHANCES.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SpArK

arp2041 said:


> @levina @SarthakGanguly @ExtraOdinary @scorpionx @Ravi Nair @anant_s @Indischer @nair @Robinhood Pandey @Roybot @jaunty @Abingdonboy @sancho @Srinivas @gslv mk3 @halupridol @Dash @MohitV @Skull and Bones @acetophenol @IND151 @HariPrasad @he-man @Guynextdoor2 @eowyn @Tridibans @sms @my2cents @jarves @Rajaraja Chola @XiNiX@Android@nik22 @OrionHunter @Star Wars @Nair saab @Indo-guy @Brahmos_2 @desert warrior @gslv @Mike_Brando @oFFbEAT @GR!FF!N @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @Bang Galore @Dillinger @AUSTERLITZ @sandy_3126 @Dem!god @Kurama @zip @wolfschanzze @RKO @ni8mare @JD_In @illusion8 @kaku1 @blood @ranjeet @GURU DUTT @rockstarIN @IndoUS @SR-91@danish_vij @kaykay @Black Widow @StormShadow @kurup @raja hindustani @noksss @TejasMk3 @shuntmaster @sreekumar @45'22' @danger007 @Nova2 @chhota bheem @janon @anonymus @GORKHALI @Tshering22 @SledgeHammer @Sardar Singh @FNFAL @ptltejas @scorpionx @SarthakGanguly @Sidak @levina @thesolar65 @INDIC @Saheli
> 
> 
> Our policy is to STAND by BD (& rig BD elections), so request you to be consistent with the Indian stand & vote for BD.............
> 
> BD ko ek vote kar dala toh life Jhingalala


----------



## GR!FF!N

Bong said:


> Come on its reality in PDF now. RAW controls BD.



Reality in PDF or PDF Version of Reality??if RAW controls BD,then how come they're so incompetent in our eyes on the field of Killing Terrorists??why no such operation like Wrath of God??

now,the reality....Jamaatis are Delusional..if you show them these pics below,they'll believe it..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AbidM

BD, BD all the way, if it goes past 100, I will celebrate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

Green Arrow said:


> Can i rectify my vote. I voted for Pakistan first but after going through this thread i realized my mistake. It has to be the BD army as best trained army


----------



## Bong

GR!FF!N said:


> me too..in reality,they oly lacks nuclear weapons and such.but their conventional weapons are unparallell among muslim countries....



We have to see BD need here. Have we got any enemy. Why should we build up unnecessary weapon garrison.
Our Army is capable to face the internal threats.

So this is unnecessary to compare these forces. Where they have different priorities. Yes the OP is a naive person.


----------



## arp2041

SpArK said:


>


----------



## Green Arrow

ni8mare said:


> View attachment 142499



Why not. I think you are jealous of the mighty BD Army


----------



## Bong

GR!FF!N said:


> Reality in PDF or PDF Version of Reality??if RAW controls BD,then how come they're so incompetent in our eyes on the field of Killing Terrorists??why no such operation like Wrath of God??
> 
> now,the reality....Jamaatis are Delusional..if you show them these pics below,they'll believe it..
> 
> View attachment 142493
> View attachment 142495



Who do you want to see get killed? BD is doing good in counter terrorism. Apart from PDF version of reality.
There is real life in BD. Its different.


----------



## ni8mare

Green Arrow said:


> Why not. I think you are jealous of the mighty BD Army


i already voted for BD supa pawa ......


----------



## Green Arrow

ni8mare said:


> i already voted for BD supa pawa ......


Then i have a serious doubt about this voting system


----------



## ni8mare

Green Arrow said:


> Then i have a serious doubt about this voting system


are bhai dont take it serious ......bd winning means its not worth to be in the list

it is always turkey.....pakistan....others


----------



## Jayanta

Bong said:


> Really. Bangladesh doing good
> Indians rigging the vote



Indians are your all weather friends....that's the proof.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

arp2041 said:


> Every Indian Votes twice in every 5 years.
> 
> In India He/She votes for Modi & in BD he/she votes for Hasina. PERIOD.



I knew.. I think we should control our enthusiasm. BD recorded 600 million votes in favour of hasina , when the original population of BD is some 170 million.. I voted 10 times, you know.. It was fun  
THank god RAW didnt give the election info out  
Next time we should vote in a way in which BD population reflects on the ground General.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Narashima

ni8mare said:


> are bhai dont take it serious ......bd winning means its not worth to be in the list
> 
> it is always turkey.....pakistan....others


BD made indian vote irrelevant so voting is fair now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KemalPasa

Because the Bengal Tiger's edge to Bangladesh, I'll vote for Bangladesh.


----------



## Hyperion

I vote super Bangladeshi military as the star of Muslim ummah's armed forces!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GR!FF!N

Bong said:


> Who do you want to see get killed? BD is doing good in counter terrorism. Apart from PDF version of reality.
> There is real life in BD. Its different.



i was mentioning terrorists living in Pakistan.


----------



## Hyperion

NO YOU CAN'T.... I VOTED BD SO YOU CAN'T CHANGE YOUR MIND NOW...... LOOSER! 



Green Arrow said:


> Can i rectify my vote. I voted for Pakistan first but after going through this thread i realized my mistake. It has to be the BD army as best trained army


----------



## Hyperion

BD is DA best!!!!!! Btw, CT against buffalo smuggling? 



Bong said:


> Who do you want to see get killed? BD is doing good in counter terrorism. Apart from PDF version of reality.
> There is real life in BD. Its different.


----------



## osama zafar

jaunty said:


> Voted for Bangladesh.


Congrats want a cookie?


----------



## 45'22'

arp2041 said:


> @levina @SarthakGanguly @ExtraOdinary @scorpionx @Ravi Nair @anant_s @Indischer @nair @Robinhood Pandey @Roybot @jaunty @Abingdonboy @sancho @Srinivas @gslv mk3 @halupridol @Dash @MohitV @Skull and Bones @acetophenol @IND151 @HariPrasad @he-man @Guynextdoor2 @eowyn @Tridibans @sms @my2cents @jarves @Rajaraja Chola @XiNiX@Android@nik22 @OrionHunter @Star Wars @Nair saab @Indo-guy @Brahmos_2 @desert warrior @gslv @Mike_Brando @oFFbEAT @GR!FF!N @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @Bang Galore @Dillinger @AUSTERLITZ @sandy_3126 @Dem!god @Kurama @zip @wolfschanzze @RKO @ni8mare @JD_In @illusion8 @kaku1 @blood @ranjeet @GURU DUTT @rockstarIN @IndoUS @SR-91@danish_vij @kaykay @Black Widow @StormShadow @kurup @raja hindustani @noksss @TejasMk3 @shuntmaster @sreekumar @45'22' @danger007 @Nova2 @chhota bheem @janon @anonymus @GORKHALI @Tshering22 @SledgeHammer @Sardar Singh @FNFAL @ptltejas @scorpionx @SarthakGanguly @Sidak @levina @thesolar65 @INDIC @Saheli
> 
> 
> Our policy is to STAND by BD (& rig BD elections), so request you to be consistent with the Indian stand & vote for BD.............
> 
> BD ko ek vote kar dala toh life Jhingalala


@WebMaster 
95 people have voted for Bangladesh
Those are all trolls
Find who has voted for Bangladesh and ban them
You will never get such an golden opportunity to get rid of trolls

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

osama zafar said:


> Congrats want a cookie?



No go cry in the corner. That would do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bong

Hyperion said:


> BD is DA best!!!!!! Btw, CT against buffalo smuggling?



No fun bro. BD forces doing good in this region. So you arent seeing any terrorist activity here.


----------



## osama zafar

TBH i would say Pakistan not on the basis of me being pakistani but pakistan with the experience of 2 full fledge wars and also side wars e.g kargil also the engagement against insurgents refresh the training and the way of battle which gives pakistan the upper hand as a better and a trained military.


----------



## osama zafar

jaunty said:


> No go cry in the corner. That would do.


Are all the indians rude like you or are you the one iam noticing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

osama zafar said:


> Are all the indians rude like you or are you the one iam noticing?



Rudeness is reciprocated with rudeness.


----------



## osama zafar

jaunty said:


> Rudeness is reciprocated with rudeness.


Fine ill give you a chocolate chip cookie not a cookie no need to get mad here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahil khan

Hugely rigged PDF poll......!! Hamara mandate churaya gaya hay.


----------



## Bong

45'22' said:


> 95 people have voted for Bangladesh
> Those are all trolls
> Find who has voted for Bangladesh and ban them
> You will never get such an golden opportunity to get rid of trolls :enjoy::pleasantry:



Instead webmaster is enjoying this unusual forum activity


----------



## jaunty

osama zafar said:


> Fine ill give you a chocolate chip cookie not a cookie no need to get mad here



If your intention was not to sound like you did, I take my comment back.


----------



## jaunty

Rahil khan said:


> Hugely rigged PDF poll......!! Hamara mandate churaya gaya hay.



Don't tell that to Imran Khan, otherwise he will start a dharna.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ni8mare

Rahil khan said:


> Hugely rigged PDF poll......!! Hamara mandate churaya gaya hay.


but already you people aren't used to it ?


----------



## wolfschanzze

arp2041 said:


> @levina @SarthakGanguly @ExtraOdinary @scorpionx @Ravi Nair @anant_s @Indischer @nair @Robinhood Pandey @Roybot @jaunty @Abingdonboy @sancho @Srinivas @gslv mk3 @halupridol @Dash @MohitV @Skull and Bones @acetophenol @IND151 @HariPrasad @he-man @Guynextdoor2 @eowyn @Tridibans @sms @my2cents @jarves @Rajaraja Chola @XiNiX@Android@nik22 @OrionHunter @Star Wars @Nair saab @Indo-guy @Brahmos_2 @desert warrior @gslv @Mike_Brando @oFFbEAT @GR!FF!N @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @Bang Galore @Dillinger @AUSTERLITZ @sandy_3126 @Dem!god @Kurama @zip @wolfschanzze @RKO @ni8mare @JD_In @illusion8 @kaku1 @blood @ranjeet @GURU DUTT @rockstarIN @IndoUS @SR-91@danish_vij @kaykay @Black Widow @StormShadow @kurup @raja hindustani @noksss @TejasMk3 @shuntmaster @sreekumar @45'22' @danger007 @Nova2 @chhota bheem @janon @anonymus @GORKHALI @Tshering22 @SledgeHammer @Sardar Singh @FNFAL @ptltejas @scorpionx @SarthakGanguly @Sidak @levina @thesolar65 @INDIC @Saheli
> 
> 
> Our policy is to STAND by BD (& rig BD elections), so request you to be consistent with the Indian stand & vote for BD.............
> 
> BD ko ek vote kar dala toh life Jhingalala


Done bro, 
Infact i think BD is the best trained military they might lack some tech and equipment, but hey, it was these Bangladeshis who defeated the so called great pakistani military in 1971 and formed a new country so credit should go to them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Turkey


----------



## Green Arrow

Hyperion said:


> NO YOU CAN'T.... I VOTED BD SO YOU CAN'T CHANGE YOUR MIND NOW...... LOOSER!


But I have a special love for BD


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

the best Muslim Army is Turkey and its clear

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bong

BD is about to cross the 100 mark. Im sure Pak and Turkey will also catch us soon 



Green Arrow said:


> But I have a special love for BD



Tell more of your affection about BD. Other day you were saying, you visited BD.


----------



## xyxmt

Khalid Newazi said:


> If it wasn't for the East Bengal Regiment (Bangladesh) Lahore could have been part of India.
> who saved lahore



and thats why I also voted for Bangadesh, thanks for saving lahore borthers


----------



## xyxmt

Pakistani till death said:


> Our country is bombed by nato because the govt has an agreement with them the army is helpless paf have no orders to shoot down drones
> Second the surrender of our army is another thing which we can debate but would become long so let me summarise
> 1. Many civilians were being killed
> 2. Un security council forced us to do so
> Etc



you shouldnt even answer that question instead ask which country has the honour of hosting picnic for their neighbouring country.


----------



## xyxmt

Imran will put a dharna on this election results he will blame NS for it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viking 63

Man I'm getting sick and tired of these notions by Bengali's that they did this or they did that, NO Lahore was not saved by any Bengali there were handful of Bengali solders in Pakistan and few Bengali officers. The other day one Bengali was telling me that all the development done in Karachi was the result of Bengali population there.
What the hell is wrong with these people. In my opinion Good Riddence.!!


----------



## Ragnar

Bangladesh is winning! Shorbonash!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jericho

Btw, Turkey is secular country, why is it considered among Muslim nation army? Is it cause when something is good, everyone wants to be associated with it? I know Islam is the religion majority follow (on paper at least) but still doesn't change the fact that officially they are secular


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Voted for Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

I have voted for *Bangladesh* as we have always stood with them ..... So it's our duty to help them in times of need .... 

But in real world it will either be *Turkey* or *Pakistan* .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shashikant

Bangladesh all the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakEye

Khalid Newazi said:


> I am not talking about who has the best weapons or equipments but rather just who are best trained for combat. The ones who are best at developing battle strategies and switching to new plan in the heat of battle. Ability to fight war at an unknown territory and adaptability and EDUCATION.
> I know the Arab armies have poor training, they couldn't fight of the Israelis, militants like ISIS or militias like that of Yemen (Saudi Arabia and the Yemeni Army are sweating to beat them) or FSA.
> That leaves Pakistan, Iran, Turkey and Bangladesh (has to maintain high training standards due to UN peace-keeping missions).
> NOTE: Please keep your hate preaching and propaganda comments to yourself as this is thread for purely educational (to learn) purpose.


First Of All ' MUSLIM NATION' OR " MUSLIM UMMAH "
your means the Muslim population majority countries.
you limited the Pakistan, Iran, Turkey and Bangladesh 
Think about Egypt, Indonesia , Malaysia. !!!
my vote for 
PAKISTAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Indians. Rigging elections only in other countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## @RV

BDforever said:


> of course BD army is best... lets see how ...
> 
> Indians think they are supa powa  ..... Pakistanis think 1 Pak soilder= 10 Indian soilders ....... Pak army defeated by muki bahini and then pak army ran to india to save their lives.
> 
> So .......... Bangladesh army is the best



You nailed it New Supa Powa is Bangladesh, give this crown to Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foo_Fighter

This is why you should vote before reading comments... I voted for Turkey (Pakistan would be close second), however if I read the comments I am sure I would vote for Bangla Pradesh.


----------



## Mugwop

Recently I saw the training of Turkish soldiers and my gosh the things they were doing I could feel the intensity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

Viking 63 said:


> Man I'm getting sick and tired of these notions by Bengali's that they did this or they did that, NO Lahore was not saved by any Bengali there were handful of Bengali solders in Pakistan and few Bengali officers. The other day one Bengali was telling me that all the development done in Karachi was the result of Bengali population there.
> What the hell is wrong with these people. In my opinion Good Riddence.!!



Do you know before 71 all the roads and buildings in west Pakistan were made of Bangladeshi Jute?


----------



## Indos

T-123456 said:


> The Suharto/Sukarno era's were very corrupt but Indonesia has evolved into a politicly,economicly stable country..
> The future is very bright for Indonesia,they will have the best economy of the''Muslim'' world for a very long time but i think @Indos can give us more detailed info.



Thanks my Turkish friend, yes I see a very bright future of my country, actually in my opinion Jokowi is much better than Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono in term of cleanness and every things. His vice president, Yusuf Kalla, is aso clean and good in plannng and executing economic policy. SBY is actually still a part of Soeharto regime elite.

I also have seen many good news about the way his new administration handles many things in the first several days after he announced all of them about 4-5 days ago, including eliminating many brokers in our oil trading and strengthening our state owned company in energy sector (Pertamina).

Talking about our Armed Forces, yes our Armed force is professional and has won many real war:

List of wars involving Indonesia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

We also have won international shooting championship for Armed Forces as overall winner for 8 consecutive times at AASAM competition (at Australia) where there are USA, British, Australian Armed Forces participants, and we also use all of the weapons for competing there from our state owned company (PT PIndad)

Talking about corruption which is brought by @levina, I can say that our Independent Anti Corruption Commission (KPK) is the most successful in the whole Asia, even India government has come to Indonesia to study about our Anti Corruption Commission, if I dont forget it was in 2013 in which your government came.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptltejas

arp2041 said:


> @levina @SarthakGanguly @ExtraOdinary @scorpionx @Ravi Nair @anant_s @Indischer @nair @Robinhood Pandey @Roybot @jaunty @Abingdonboy @sancho @Srinivas @gslv mk3 @halupridol @Dash @MohitV @Skull and Bones @acetophenol @IND151 @HariPrasad @he-man @Guynextdoor2 @eowyn @Tridibans @sms @my2cents @jarves @Rajaraja Chola @XiNiX@Android@nik22 @OrionHunter @Star Wars @Nair saab @Indo-guy @Brahmos_2 @desert warrior @gslv @Mike_Brando @oFFbEAT @GR!FF!N @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @Bang Galore @Dillinger @AUSTERLITZ @sandy_3126 @Dem!god @Kurama @zip @wolfschanzze @RKO @ni8mare @JD_In @illusion8 @kaku1 @blood @ranjeet @GURU DUTT @rockstarIN @IndoUS @SR-91@danish_vij @kaykay @Black Widow @StormShadow @kurup @raja hindustani
> @noksss @TejasMk3 @shuntmaster @sreekumar @45'22' @danger007 @Nova2 @chhota bheem @janon @anonymus @GORKHALI @Tshering22 @SledgeHammer @Sardar Singh @FNFAL @ptltejas @scorpionx @SarthakGanguly @Sidak @levina @thesolar65 @INDIC @Saheli
> 
> 
> Our policy is to STAND by BD (& rig BD elections), so request you to be consistent with the Indian stand & vote for BD.............
> 
> BD ko ek vote kar dala toh life Jhingalala



Cant Say, though Turkey is heard with best weapon, But Pakistanis are having experience in the Afghanistan, So experienced one, So any one of them Might Be.......


----------



## xyxmt

Since its been decided that Bangladesh is the military might on ummah with a huge margin its time to close this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bong

xyxmt said:


> Since its been decided that Bangladesh is the military might on ummah with a huge margin its time to close this thread.



You must admit we are very good in politics. See how we managed Indian votes in BD favor 
Hope in future our BD force can do better for our Muslim ummah


----------



## My-Analogous

Bong said:


> Quote some more. We dont want any Indian votes wasted. BD should win by a clear margin
> 
> 
> 
> The thread is about military training and professionalism not strength. Money and equipments doesn't ensure all.
> And about military training no one has a clear idea of any force.
> Arab countries have greater toys but they are unable use them properly. BD has no terrorism or separation movement now because of this military people. Im not saying our Army is best in world. But they are professional and disciplined.



Without proper tools and equipments, can you please enlighten how to train Army, Airforce and Navy. What is a use of training if you have T69 and your opponent have T90 or equivalent


----------



## Bong

ghazaliy2k said:


> Without proper tools and equipments, can you please enlighten how to train Army, Airforce and Navy. What is a use of training if you have T69 and your opponent have T90 or equivalent



We send our troops to all military developed country. They can have training and experiences of all weather and equipments.

You have to see BD need here. Those mentioned countries in the list have their own priorities. But see, here in this region we have a peaceful condition so BD isnt expanding itself for unwanted arms race.


----------



## arp2041

I have done my part towards our beloved (stooges) BD 

@BDforever


----------



## xyxmt

Bong said:


> You must admit we are very good in politics. See how we managed Indian votes in BD favor
> Hope in future our BD force can do better for our Muslim ummah



its not you, its Hasina that they love 
hey but I voted for DB too


----------



## Levina

Indos said:


> Thanks my Turkish friend, yes I see a very bright future of my country, actually in my opinion Jokowi is much better than Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono in term of cleanness and every things. His vice president, Yusuf Kalla, is aso clean and good in plannng and executing economic policy. SBY is actually still a part of Soeharto regime elite.
> 
> I also have seen many good news about the way his new administration handles many things in the first several days after he announced all of them about 4-5 days ago, including eliminating many brokers in our oil trading and strengthening our state owned company in energy sector (Pertamina).
> 
> Talking about our Armed Forces, yes our Armed force is professional and has won many real war:
> 
> List of wars involving Indonesia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> We also have won international shooting championship for Armed Forces as overall winner for 8 consecutive times at AASAM competition (at Australia) where there are USA, British, Australian Armed Forces participants, and we also use all of the weapons for competing there from our state owned company (PT PIndad)
> 
> Talking about corruption which is brought by @levina, I can say that our Independent Anti Corruption Commission (KPK) is the most successful in the whole Asia, even India government has come to Indonesia to study about our Anti Corruption Commission, if I dont forget it was in 2013 in which your government came.


Pardon me for being dilettante-ish

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Pakistan Military provide training to majority of Arab states militarize
Pakistan Military Ex-Retire officers appointed by majority of Arab states @ their military organizations. (ie: Dubai Intel appointed Shuja Pasha)
Pakistan Ex and current which include civilians are the part of CERN (Europ Center of Nuclear Research)
Pakistan Military professionally secured (One and Only Islamic country) Nuclear Technology, Missiles etc
Pakistan Military capability to fight on every terrain (got training to fight on every terrain whether World Highest Battlefield or Tribal mountee region or from Sea to Desert) Not a single Islamic country having such all type of terrain like Pakistan.
Pakistan has been an active participant in the United Nations and its specialized agencies and other bodies, as well as in various UN conferences.
Pakistan Intel (Mostly running by the soldiers) is well known and ranked at one of the world best top Intel agencies several times. Capability to confront and safeguarding national security against Raw, Mossad, CIA combine operations.
Pakistan Intelligence agency praised by Many Top Commanders & officials of the US Military which include CIA and also by Raw official (Video evidence Available) praising ISI Power, capability training and performance.
Pakistan Military is the only military about whom the revival Military Chief (COAS of Indian Army) praising and labelled "Pakistan Army is the highly trained and one of the best Army in the world" in UN African Mission (Video evidence Available).
Pakistan Military is the only military btw all Islamic Country armed forces who ****** badly defeat terrorists regimes @ Tribal mountaineer terrain.
Pakistan Military officers and COAS several times award (request) to participate in their respective countries high level meetings, their top Military exercises and all.
Pakistan Air Force pilot labelled as one of the best Air force pilot in the world especially in terms of F16s handling.
Pakistan Air Force badly **** Indian Airforce in 1965 war (Only Air to Air fight btw both countries from past 60 yearz)
Pakistan special forces especially CTC Unit, SSG, SSW are an elite special operations force based upon United States Special forces and the United States Army Rangers. (Mostly units trained by top US Military trainers along with Pakistan Army).

LPC Indian for your **** rating LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## @RV

Bong said:


> Helps come in wars. Its natural. We dont forget our histories. But saying thanks part has gone.
> BD is just a name. And its nothing less than Pakistan. As we created the country on a same ideology.
> It will be same, though we split.



Ehsaan Faramosh.............. 


Chal koi bat nahi tu khush rah chhote.....


----------



## Bong

@RV said:


> Ehsaan Faramosh..............
> 
> 
> Chal koi bat nahi tu khush rah chhote.....



Free mein kuch Brahmos vej. Toh fer ehsaan farmayenge


----------



## Indo-guy

arp2041 said:


> @levina @SarthakGanguly @ExtraOdinary @scorpionx @Ravi Nair @anant_s @Indischer @nair @Robinhood Pandey @Roybot @jaunty @Abingdonboy @sancho @Srinivas @gslv mk3 @halupridol @Dash @MohitV @Skull and Bones @acetophenol @IND151 @HariPrasad @he-man @Guynextdoor2 @eowyn @Tridibans @sms @my2cents @jarves @Rajaraja Chola @XiNiX@Android@nik22 @OrionHunter @Star Wars @Nair saab @Indo-guy @Brahmos_2 @desert warrior @gslv @Mike_Brando @oFFbEAT @GR!FF!N @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @Bang Galore @Dillinger @AUSTERLITZ @sandy_3126 @Dem!god @Kurama @zip @wolfschanzze @RKO @ni8mare @JD_In @illusion8 @kaku1 @blood @ranjeet @GURU DUTT @rockstarIN @IndoUS @SR-91@danish_vij @kaykay @Black Widow @StormShadow @kurup @raja hindustani @noksss @TejasMk3 @shuntmaster @sreekumar @45'22' @danger007 @Nova2 @chhota bheem @janon @anonymus @GORKHALI @Tshering22 @SledgeHammer @Sardar Singh @FNFAL @ptltejas @scorpionx @SarthakGanguly @Sidak @levina @thesolar65 @INDIC @Saheli
> 
> 
> Our policy is to STAND by BD (& rig BD elections), so request you to be consistent with the Indian stand & vote for BD.............
> 
> BD ko ek vote kar dala toh life Jhingalala


 

thanks for tagging me .

Voted for BD !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

arp2041 said:


> BD ko ek vote kar dala toh life Jhingalala



Har haath Shakti, Har haath Taraaki,
ab ki bar BD ke tharki...

(Aur kuch rhyme nahi kar raha tha)

& voted for BD....


----------



## Screambowl

my Vote is for Bangladesh. The most trained highly sophisticated Military... the real heroes and terminators.


----------



## HttpError

@arp2041 stop this rigging , BD can only win a toss, they ve not been able to beat Zimbabwe how can they Beat Turkey and Pakistan


----------



## Max Pain

500 said:


> Top 3: Turkey, Pakistan, Egypt.
> 4: Iran.
> ------ big gap ----
> everyone else


I honestly thought and Israeli would be the last person to be a part of PDF,
never knew PDF is this famous.



Bong said:


> You started. But your countrymen betrayed. They didnt vote for BD at last moments.
> Now tell them to vote for BD  Its losing again. Remember if BD wins India wins (Jamaati logic)



leave aside the votes of indians and you'll know the real figure.


----------



## Bong

HttpError said:


> @arp2041 stop this rigging , BD can only win a toss, they ve not been able to beat Zimbabwe how can they Beat Turkey and Pakistan



See we are doing good with zimbabwe. Won1 test and today 2 century 



Max Pain said:


> I honestly thought and Israeli would be the last person to be a part of PDF,
> never knew PDF is this famous.
> 
> 
> 
> leave aside the votes of indians and you'll know the real figure.



 Cheers you should get cookie for this sane knowledge.

I agree with the Israeli but BD Army is really trained


----------



## arp2041

HttpError said:


> @arp2041 stop this rigging , BD can only win a toss, they ve not been able to beat Zimbabwe how can they Beat Turkey and Pakistan



When INDIA is BEHIND BD, it' can do wonders!!


----------



## ito

So surprised 
*Bangladesh is the best Muslim military, followed by Pak and Turkey. *


----------



## Max Pain

Bong said:


> See we are doing good with zimbabwe. Won1 test and today 2 century
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers you should get cookie for this sane knowledge.
> 
> I agree with the Israeli but BD Army is really trained



i happen to agree with the Isreali as well *high five*


----------



## @RV

Bong said:


> Free mein kuch Brahmos vej. Toh fer ehsaan farmayenge



Fir Nukes to nahi mangega na


----------



## Bong

@RV said:


> Fir Nukes to nahi mangega na



Woh toh bad mein dekhenge
Agar Burmese ko Nukes mila, fer hum he vi mil na chahiye


----------



## karakoram

Zaqaa_Zaaqi said:


> Pakistan has the best trained islamic terorists and Jihadis who are part of the pak army and the ISI


False flagger


----------



## @RV

Bong said:


> Woh toh bad mein dekhenge
> Agar Burmese ko Nukes mila, fer hum he vi mil na chahiye



Wah maang bhi kitna hak se raha hai, free me chahiye sab inko. Pahle wo 1971 me jo India ne land acquisition karaya tha uska bill to pay karo phir age ka dekhenge.


----------



## AbidM

DAMN I didn't know Bangladesh went past 100, time to celebrate.


----------



## Bong

@RV said:


> Wah maang bhi kitna hak se raha hai, free me chahiye sab inko. Pahle wo 1971 me jo India ne land acquisition karaya tha uska bill to pay karo phir age ka dekhenge.



Itna kuch kharidari kar ke India mein hi to sab vej raha hu. Hamare liya itna sa nehi kare ga.
Ja fer China se hi mang lenge.


----------



## $@rJen

Indians really trolled BD


----------



## Bong



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jayanta

Bong said:


>



My vote for bangabandhu....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bong

We are not setting any competitions here with other Military developed countries. Bangladesh has its own military priorities unlike others. But comparing its capabilities it cant be neglected either.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IBRIS

Bangladesh


----------



## friendly_troll96

Bangladesh = 114 votes
Iran =25 votes
You guys broke my wtf -o-meter. 


Had hai yar indians apki tuo... maha troll ho ap.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alaungphaya

Is the Bangladesh Army the best army in Bangladesh?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## @RV

friendly_troll96 said:


> Bangladesh = 114 votes
> Iran =25 votes
> You guys broke my wtf -o-meter.
> 
> 
> Had hai yar indians apki tuo... maha troll ho ap.



Listen one thing,
This is a Pakistani forum, and even after that we made Bangladesh to come first(They deserved too as they have our support.).
This is what called lobbying for the benefit of your nation.


----------



## Shinigami

Bong said:


> We are not setting any competitions here with other Military developed countries. Bangladesh has its own military priorities unlike others. But comparing its capabilities it cant be neglected either.


these vids only prove that the camera shots were taken well. in terms of military power, BD ranks lower than failed states like yemen.
Global Firepower Military Ranks - 2014

patriotism is good but dont over it


----------



## Belew_Kelew

I voted for pakistan mainly because they also create their own weapons.
However Turkey is closing in as they also become more self sufficient.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Are members trolling Bangladesh or Bangladeshis have actually voted in large numbers?


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Are members trolling Bangladesh or Bangladeshis have actually voted in large numbers?


They are purely trolling the Bangladeshi OP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

I guess this vote has made it official that Bangladesh has the best army 
We gave a fair fight so no regrets


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> at the VOTING RESULTS
> 
> Salon Indians - @Sidak @JanjaWeed @45'22' @scorpionx tumhe nhi sudharna..........pehle HASINA ko RIG krke jitaya ab yeh...........



I just voted right away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jayanta

friendly_troll96 said:


> Bangladesh = 114 votes
> Iran =25 votes
> You guys broke my wtf -o-meter.
> 
> 
> Had hai yar indians apki tuo... maha troll ho ap.



There is nothing to troll about....Bangladesh is India's best friends. The friendship is clearly evident...even some Bangladeshis voted for Pakistan you know.


----------



## Jayanta

genmirajborgza786 said:


> there is a famous fish ,they eat its called sutki macchi , _saale tu bus khake dekh_ ,
> _meine ekbar try kiya tha_ , Allah_ rehem kare, eisi mere phatti ki ajj tak , sadma hai _



Sutki is not a type of fish....literally means dried fish.


----------



## scholseys

Saudis have the best trained military.


----------



## Shinigami

next thread: who is stronger bangladesh or US?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## alaungphaya

aazidane said:


> Saudis have the best trained military.


this


----------



## ManavKalia

Pakistani till death said:


> Best trained army is by far pakistan which has proven itself. With such a small budget it defended itself against a 4 times larger army in 1965. Other than that during the arab israeli wars pakistani army birgadiers and generals went to support the arabs and wherever they went there the arabs succeeded. Apart from that pakistan is the largest contributor to UN ( overtook bangladesh ) . Has been fighting a war for the past 13 years with huge successes. Has been fighting on the highestt battlefield on earth ie siachen in temp such as -50 C.This is just the army if we take the airforce then the only thing that can be said about their training is they are 'second to none'



What happened in 1971?


----------



## MM_Haider

why to do voting on some universal truth i.e., it is Pakistan without any doubt. and Bangladesh?? seriously? How about Iran and Turkey? and Turkey being the member of NATO must be given some edge!


----------



## Jaat Rock

No doubt Bangladesh has the best military in world...I voted for Bangladesh


----------



## MM_Haider

ManavKalia said:


> What happened in 1971?



Since you just have 33 post here, you are asking this question. Spend some more time on this forum and you would know what happened back then.


----------



## ManavKalia

MM_Haider said:


> Since you just have 33 post here, you are asking this question. Spend some more time on this forum and you would know what happened back then.



would history and facts of 1971 change by spending more time on this forum?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MM_Haider

ManavKalia said:


> would history and facts of 1971 change by spending more time on this forum?



no. But these may help changing 'your' facts about it.


----------



## ManavKalia

MM_Haider said:


> no. But these may help changing 'your' facts about it.



facts about 1971 are universal, not your or mine


----------



## kardeş

Iran or Turkey


----------



## KingMamba

Indians must really be proud of themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MM_Haider

ManavKalia said:


> facts about 1971 are universal, not your or mine



then why did you ask?


----------



## ManavKalia

MM_Haider said:


> then why did you ask?



the question was in response to a member's post about 1965, while conveniently forgetting what happened in 1971, so was asking him to respond to that


----------



## MM_Haider

ManavKalia said:


> the question was in response to a member's post about 1965, while conveniently forgetting what happened in 1971, so was asking him to respond to that



That's why asked you to come out of delusions of your 'facts'.


----------



## marbella

uae has the most powerful army you never heard of.


----------



## ManavKalia

MM_Haider said:


> That's why asked you to come out of delusions of your 'facts'.



oh you mean factual delusions, which is an oxymoron in itself, thanks for entertaining


----------



## MM_Haider

ManavKalia said:


> oh you mean factual delusions, which is an oxymoron in itself, thanks for entertaining



don't be ridiculous by using bad language.. it won't change the fact which you need to learn, anyway...


----------



## asad71

1.The Bengali Muslim society lacks aristocracy or elite class created by the British colonials. We select officer entries with good background, good schooling and good academic record. Our officers have excelled in courses all over the world incl India and Pakistan. We have a top class military academy and a staff college that has trained officers for many nations.

2. BA has not fought a war as such. However, it was deployed in anti-insurgency in CHT. In border skirmishes our border troops led by army officers always had the better of the counterpart. We are preferred by UN for peace missions.See the stats. BD, Pakistan and India are always the top contributors with similar force level. But if you consider the size of the military in each country, proportionately we contribute much more than others. In fact we have to turn down indents often because of our own commitments.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## livingdead

^^ I think tough competition between bd and pak .. for top position..
what do you think @BDforever

I voted bd.. like most indians..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

To be truthful Turkey, Pakistan and BD are all focused on professionalism, discipline and training. Armed forces of few nations lay so much stress on these items.In fact, not only among Muslim nations, these three would excel in a world-wide assesment also.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Green Arrow

Till now, I was unaware of the fact that BD has such a best trained army. Hearty congrats to BD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## amony89

ISIS HHHHHH


----------



## l'ingénieur

bangledesh srsly? is this a troll?


----------



## Whirling_dervesh

I vote bhangeestan


----------



## Arkodm V

Well... if we see at any tournament took place at some country (even UN) about skill of soldier (shooting and many more) from many country. all of Us will know who is better.


----------



## Tea addict

poll closed..bangladesh won ..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok mourya

Why the worlds 2nd largest Muslim populated country India with best trained military not in the least.


----------



## Arkodm V

ashok mourya said:


> Why the worlds 2nd largest Muslim populated country India with best trained military not in the least.


I guest it has been list with 'Others'.


----------



## Jaanbaz

ashok mourya said:


> Why the worlds 2nd largest Muslim populated country India with best trained military not in the least.



How many percentage of Muslims in your armed forces?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arkodm V

Tea addict said:


> poll closed..bangladesh won ..lol


Nice to know that.


----------



## Tea addict

Arkodm V said:


> Nice to know that.


bangladeshis be like


----------



## ashok mourya

Jaanbaz said:


> How many percentage of Muslims in your armed forces?


Whats the percentage of shia,ahmedi muslims in pakistans army?


----------



## Mr.Nair

Bangladesh won the battle


----------



## Tea addict

Imran Khan said:


> look who is fighting if they come to BD your lungi will be wet first day . can you face taliban 1 month ? there will be fall of dhaka after 4 days . even syria iraq failed bangladesh kis kheet ki mooli hai ? we are joking here otherwise BD forces? what a joke man


lungis will be wet first day ..lol


----------



## Jaanbaz

ashok mourya said:


> Whats the percentage of shia,ahmedi muslims in pakistans army?



Don't deflect, you want to be in the list. Please provide a source where we can see what percentage of Muslims serve in the Indian Armed Forces compared to their population.


----------



## Mr.Nair

Pakistan vs Bangladesh

World Military Strength Comparison


----------



## ashok mourya

Jaanbaz said:


> Don't deflect, you want to be in the list. Please provide a source where we can see what percentage of Muslims serve in the Indian Armed Forces compared to their population.


The Indian Army has had eight Muslim major generals so far, while the Air Force was once commanded by a Muslim air chief marshal. The Indian Military Academy has had one Muslim commandant, while the National Defense Academy has had two.Quality matters not quantity.As Indian army is a secular organization no head count on basis of religion but entire jammu n kasmir rifle is comprise of 70% of Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr.Nair

Surprised to see that there is no attack helicopters in bangladesh, is it true ?


----------



## ashok mourya

Mr.Nair said:


> Surprised to see that there is no attack helicopters in bangladesh, is it true ?


They have very few enemies unlike Pakistan which surrounded by enemies in all sides.


----------



## Pak_Track

Mr.Nair said:


> Surprised to see that there is no attack helicopters in bangladesh, is it true ?


Data might not be up to date.


----------



## Echo_419

Jaanbaz said:


> Don't deflect, you want to be in the list. Please provide a source where we can see what percentage of Muslims serve in the Indian Armed Forces compared to their population.



Don't know about Arny buy J&K forces are 70% Muslims


----------



## Mr.Nair

Pak_Track said:


> Data might not be up to date.



The data is based on global fire power 2015


----------



## Styx

LOL, so PDF actually crowned BD the winner.. what a bunch of cruel people 

for me, it's a tie between Pakistan and Turkey.

Pakistan: because that whole country is built around their military, and also because they have strategic nuclear weapons. Pakis have a pretty good army.

Turkey: because it's a part of NATO and their military is trained/equipped by, and held to very high NATO standards.

but even if we compare only the conventional forces, I think they're pretty well balanced.. don't think either would have too much of an edge over the other.

with Iran a close second to these 2 giants of the Islamic world, it'd be a 3 way tie if they weren't under sanctions and had a bit of access to the international arms market.

and despite being the richest with the biggest budget and nicest toys, the Saudis are a pathetic joke.

their frantically trying to piece together a coalition to take on the Houthis is proof of this.. on their own, they would collapse in a hurry vs Pakistan, Turkey, or Iran.


----------



## Windjammer

ashok mourya said:


> The Indian Army has had eight Muslim major generals so far, while the Air Force was once commanded by a Muslim air chief marshal. The Indian Military Academy has had one Muslim commandant, while the National Defense Academy has had two.Quality matters not quantity.As Indian army is a secular organization no head count on basis of religion but entire jammu n kasmir rifle is comprise of 70% of Muslims.



But like the Sikh regiment, there's no Muslim regiment. !!


----------



## gslv

Geralt said:


> LOL, so PDF actually crowned BD the winner.. what a bunch of cruel people
> 
> for me, it's a tie between Pakistan and Turkey.


how dare you, lungi is the greatest weapon earth and mighty lungidesh has it in billions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok mourya

Windjammer said:


> But like the Sikh regiment, there's no Muslim regiment. !!


All Muslim regiments went to Pakistan after partition.Thereafter no recruitment or creation of regiment made on religion basis.
List of regiments of the Indian Army (1922) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Pak_Track

Mr.Nair said:


> The data is based on global fire power 2015


PPP is wrong, so I wouldn't count the data as reliable.


----------



## Styx

Windjammer said:


> But like the Sikh regiment, there's no Muslim regiment. !!


legacy name from the time of the British Indian Army, much like the Gurkha regiment.. our current COAS is not an ethnic Gurkha himself. 

I know you'd love it, but no thanks, our forces are not divided along those lines. 

Zameerud-din Shah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






Hindustani soldiers in Kargil:










Indian Army shrine in Siachen:





Indian Army JKLI overall is 50% muslims, some units are muslim majority, same with Kashmiri police.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

ashok mourya said:


> They have very few enemies unlike Pakistan which surrounded by enemies in all sides.



Whoa!  Let's calm down mate! 

Neither China nor technically the sea are Pakistani enemies at the moment! 

Besides, no matter the Indian pride, for now, the worst enemy of Pakistan is inside, not out.
In that sense only is your "in all sides" correct.






No offense meant, mostly logic and sarcasm as it goes for all nations actually.

Good day all, Tay.


----------



## ashok mourya

Taygibay said:


> Whoa!  Let's calm down mate!
> 
> Neither China nor technically the sea are Pakistani enemies at the moment!
> 
> Besides, no matter the Indian pride, for now, the worst enemy of Pakistan is inside, not out.
> In that sense only is your "in all sides" correct.
> 
> View attachment 226643
> 
> 
> No offense meant, mostly logic and sarcasm as it goes for all nations actually.
> 
> Good day all, Tay.


Enemies of Pakistan are India, Azad kasmir, Afghanistan, Iran, Israel and Usa.Friend may be china or Saudiiarabia.Yes your worst enemy is internanal terrorists.


----------



## 45'22'

So,Bangladesh is leading the race


----------



## Taygibay

ashok mourya said:


> Azad kasmir, Afghanistan, Iran, Israel and Usa.



I thought Azad Kashmir and India were one and the same? So you're repeating yourself, aren't you? 
As for the rest, Iran and Israel are everybody's enemies from what I read save USA these days but
I'm not sure the latter can be classified as an enemy of Pakistan, really.
For instance, how many F-16s does India use? Hum?

So say _frenemy_, at worst …

Besides, I was mostly kidding up there! Why? Weren't you? 

Still good day, Tay.


----------



## DJ Crudept

what the hell is wrong with you people ? Bangladesh is #1 country in Muslim World !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Imran Khan said:


> i voted BD as they face more wars then any other nation . they faced submarine fleet destroyers of india fight air war with burma china india and ground wars in africa to USA .
> 
> i voted BD as they face more wars then any other nation . they faced submarine fleet destroyers of india fight air war with burma china india and ground wars in africa to USA .


I feel like their military must be very underrated because this is the first time I have seen so many people say Bd has the best military among the muslim countries. I clearly need to do more research...learned something today. Nice!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## migflug

Can someone explain me how bangladesh is the best. I thought it would be either pak or turkey although i dont know much about bd army.


----------



## Mr.Nair

ZYXW said:


> I feel like their military must be very underrated because this is the first time I have seen so many people say Bd has the best military among the muslim countries. I clearly need to do more research...learned something today. Nice!



No need research, BD vote by indians


----------



## East or West India Best

India


----------



## friendly_troll96

migflug said:


> Can someone explain me how bangladesh is the best. I thought it would be either pak or turkey although i dont know much about bd army.


Our Indian friends trolled Bangla.


----------



## Ajai Ghale

LAMO no disrespect but I have seen most BD soldier nor in proper physique and under weight, what is the running standard of BD army ,strength and other stuff.

Meanwhile Muslims in Indian Army

Rafique Ahmad malik Indian Army on Mount Everest







Rajputana Rifles in Kargil






Average Bangladeshi Soldier


----------



## 24 Hours

Be warned Indians, Greater Bangladesh will arrive soon. This poll proves it and your people's fears.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## @RV

SHK said:


> Be warned Indians, Greater Bangladesh will arrive soon. This poll proves it and your people's fears.



What's this mate, we helped you Bangladeshis win this poll and you are threatening us. That's not good 
If you talk like this, someone please add an option to change the vote, we will vote for Pakistan or Turkey then.


----------



## PakEye

Khalid Newazi said:


> I am not talking about who has the best weapons or equipments but rather just who are best trained for combat. The ones who are best at developing battle strategies and switching to new plan in the heat of battle. Ability to fight war at an unknown territory and adaptability and EDUCATION.
> 
> I know the Arab armies have poor training, they couldn't fight of the Israelis, militants like ISIS or militias like that of Yemen (Saudi Arabia and the Yemeni Army are sweating to beat them) or FSA.
> 
> That leaves Pakistan, Iran, Turkey and Bangladesh (has to maintain high training standards due to UN peace-keeping missions).
> 
> NOTE: Please keep your hate preaching and propaganda comments to yourself as this is thread for purely educational (to learn) purpose.



Muslim Nation

OR 

Muslim Ummah


----------



## ashok mourya

Indians wa 7224441 said:


> Can someone explain me how bangladesh is the best. I thought it would be either pak or turkey although i dont know much about bd army.


Because Indians wanted Bangladesh to be no 1, so they became no1.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bangladesh..!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

No doubt Bangladesh has best army.


----------



## friendly_troll96

Ajai Ghale said:


> LAMO no disrespect but I have seen most BD soldier nor in proper physique and under weight, what is the running standard of BD army ,strength and other stuff.
> 
> Average Bangladeshi Soldier
> View attachment 226740



What do you mean? He looks pretty badass to me.


----------



## xyxmt

If it wasnt for Bangali forces, Allied forces would have lost at Normandy
so I voted again for Bangladesh


----------



## Ajai Ghale

friendly_troll96 said:


> What do you mean? He looks pretty badass to me.


Sure Badass

For Bangladeshis



SHK said:


> Be warned Indians, Greater Bangladesh will arrive soon. This poll proves it and your people's fears.


Beta 

Greater Bangladesh with what Trainer Aircraft and few MI 17 


India and weapons of mass destruction - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## milvipes

Turkey, due to its relative secularity, hence more modern culture, which minimizes such primitive practices as nepotism.


----------



## AsianLion

Without a doubt Pakistan, fighting for 15 years continuously in the most treacherous mountains of all time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

What is the criteria for Muslim nation?


----------



## LeGenD

Pakistan and/or Turkey.


----------



## AsianLion

RPK said:


> What is the criteria for Muslim nation?




man Bangladesh got votes! what the hell.


----------

